# Uh oh, false marketing on G diapers!!!???????



## sarahbay

What the HECK!!!!??????!!!!

Have you heard of these little contraptions??????

Some new fancy little thing on the market, that got it's way into super markets BEFORE any of our Beloved fancy snap and velcro cloth diapers have.









They tout themselves as being good for the environment, hence the name gdiapers, as in green-diapers???

They have a cloth washable outer, good.
Then they have this little liner that pops in the elastic outer like an absorbent pad, ok.

So you put this diaper on baby, they take a doo doo or whatever, you then proceed to Flush the entire pad down your toilet?????? HUH?

Yes, it all gets flushed, wood pulp, stay dry liner, and all.

Well then they have a bunch of non-sense on their website about cloth diapers using too much water so they can sell their product, here, I'll qute it for you;

"A diaper service that uses a ton of water and chemicals to clean the diapers!"
"how easy they are on the environment compared to other types of diapers (including cloth)."

That is just a tiny sample about what they are infering, and flat out saying against cloth diapers.

and if that wasn't bad enough, wait till you hear this.......

Not only does that little pad contain bleached wood pulp, and a stay dry liner made of petroleum products, but it also has those awful absorbent GELS!!!!!

That's right they expect you to believe that these are BETTER THAN CLOTH DIAPERS!!!

Read this quote about the Gel (polysodiumacrylate)

"What is SAP?
SAP stands for super absorber. A.K.A. sodium polyacrylate. SAP are the small crystals mixed with soft, fluffed wood pulp that make up the contents of the flushable. It is an amazing material, able to absorb up to 100 times it's weight in water.

SAP is proven to be safe and effective by over 400 studies, which is why we have chosen to use it. It is found in most disposable diapers and feminine hygiene products, safe for humans and harmless to the environment."

NOT TRUE!!!!







:

These "crystals" are NOT SAFE!









First of all, it was taken out of tampons (feminine hygiene products) due to the link with Toxic shock that killed hundreds of women, and second there is NO WAY to ever test for this awful stuff in drinking water!!!!!! And it is NOT safe or environmental in anyway shape of form!








Am I saying that this product is worse than disposables, no, I'm saying that they have some misinformation on their website, and I for one am emailing them!!

Please let me know your views on this subject!!!


----------



## oetien

Yucks!


----------



## Adamsmama

I know there have been some other threads on here about those. I've heard they don't flush well. What stores are they being sold in?


----------



## Mama Bear

There have been several threads about them in the past few months.
I am in complete agreement with you, as I am sure most of the mamas here are also. I can't believe the stuff people will do in the name of the "environment" that are blatant lies, just to make $$$....grrrr.....







:


----------



## sarahbay

They are being sold in Whole Foods!!!!!

and a bunch of other stores on the west coast mostly......

Ugh!


----------



## wednesday

I think they're completely ridiculous. That thing about having a special stick to break up the pad in the toilet before flushing...you've gotta be kidding me.


----------



## sarahbay

I know, right!!!!?????!!

No mention of having to wash the outer cover part, and how often and how much water THAT uses, lol!!!

and the having to rip the side open to shake out the inside pad part, what if that thing is poopy????

I'm sorry, but I would not go thru all that just to avoid cloth, lol!


----------



## Mama~Love

Oh, there was a "discussion" about this on another board I went to. One mom was so hyped up about trying them, but she came back & said they were a major PITA, LOL. She couldn't handle the "trouble" of putting the insert into the cover, and was grossed out when poop got on the cover







. And her child had the gel beads all over herself, which NEVER happened with sposies she said.

It is utterly ridiculous the products people invent to avoid cloth. And since you flush the stuff, it still gets into the groundwater, just by a different mean.

Here's a quote from the website:

*"gDiapers is also about children. We are a flushable diaper company, after all. We love our kids, our employee's kids and of course, your kids. We love the planet too, which is why we started a company that is sensitive to the Earth. Because that's what all our children will inherit."*

What a bunch of bull!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Yep - I work at a cloth diapering store and we have had about 5 people call and come in saying they used them and they either didn't work, or they didn't flush.









I love how people keep saying that they are so happy they aren't using disposables while using gdiapers....um, hello, how is flushing it down the toilet NOT disposable...I mean, I call toilet paper disposable and that gets flushed???


----------



## anniegirl

What's up with Whole Foods selling gdiapers but not any real cds?







Just pfs and bummis would be nice. Next time I'm at wf I'm going to look at them. Their covers look cute and it says on the website you can use them with cds. I know I'll be tempted but i don't really want to support this company, I can't imagine they'll be succesful anyway.


----------



## jessiemom

Yuck!!! Those sound really gross, I would never want to put those on my kids. Plus how could they be safe to flush? You don't flush disposables or pads down the toilet. I bet they would clog the pipes in my old house in no time flat.









Jessie


----------



## oetien

I know, my pipes got clogged with toilet papers sometimes, I shudder to think what would happen if I flushed one of those down the toilet! yucks!


----------



## cyncyn

I totally agree. The co. founders have been interviewed here locally and the smokescreen of environmentalism they are using to mask their real motive (lots and lots of $$$) is just disgusting to me.


----------



## odenata

from gdiapers.com (emphasis added):

Quote:

gDiapers have no elemental chlorine, no perfumes, no smell, no garbage and no guilt. In fact, flushables are so gentle on the Earth *you can even garden compost the wet ones* in one compost cycle, approximately 50 - 150 days. Just think of the standing ovation you'll get from the planet.

When you compost wet flushables, all of those good nutrients are recycled and available when the compost is ready, and can even replace expensive commercial fertilizer. *The super absorber also works wonders by retaining moisture in the soil so it can be released gradually into your garden.*
In just 50-150 days, you can have sodium polyacrylate veggies to feed your children! Yum!

Also, on the directions for disposal page, it says:

Quote:

Use two flushes. First the inner core, then the outer material.
Yup, no water wasted there.


----------



## Nothingbutbreast

I noticed that. I was told by another debate board these crystal are "good for you" even if ingested. <gag>
Thus the reason why I use cloth. I am on several board that the momsa re loving these thinking they are better for the envirment!


----------



## anniegirl

good points odenata. those things probably use more water than cds.









i'm bummed that their using untruths about cds to promote their product.

for some reason this company bugs me more than mainstream disposable dipe companies.


----------



## Serenity Now

Does anyone have any links to studies about this gel? I've been searching pub med, and I only found one study that shows it is safe for chicks to ingest. I'd love to see some original research on the subject.

I also thought that toxic shock syndrome was caused by staphylococcus aureus, which would multiply in menstrual flow, so if you didn't change your tampons enough you were at a higher risk of developing this. I'd love to be further educated on the subject since I am having a hard time finding the research that I'm looking for (always trying to justify cloth to dh, you know








).


----------



## Jes'sBeth

Yeah, I agree too, the things are evil. (though I do like the 'covers' I'm sure a prefold would fit quite nicely in them)

So about the water... If I do one load of diaper laundry every 3-4 days and get approximately 36 diapers clean each load how does that compare to 72 flushes of my toilet (36 diapers at 2 flushes each) that would be 3 washers full of water for my cold prewash, hot wash and warm rinse.

I'm going to say that the washing machine wins hands down on that one. I know 72 flushes of my toilet is more than 3 fillings of my washer tub.

The only thing gdiapers have over regular disposables is that the human waste in/on them goes through municipal sewer treatment.


----------



## Leilalu

What I don't understand is how people fall for this stuff????!!!!!
















I mean, think about it? How is flushing saving water?
How is using wood pulp(think TREES) good for the environment?
How are CHEMICALS good for you????
How can people be so dense?

Ok, I'm over my proud soapbox rant now


----------



## sarahbay

Ok,

Thank god, I thought I was going insane, all these people raving about this product, just because they claim to be environmental on their website.


----------



## Smullarkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Serenity Now*
I also thought that toxic shock syndrome was caused by staphylococcus aureus, which would multiply in menstrual flow, so if you didn't change your tampons enough you were at a higher risk of developing this. I'd love to be further educated on the subject since I am having a hard time finding the research that I'm looking for (always trying to justify cloth to dh, you know







).

You are correct. TSS is caused by S. aureus. Sodium polyacrylate was voluntarily removed from tampons because of concerns about the increase in incidence of TSS. However, there are no studies that have actually found a cause and effect relationship between the two. S. aureus is present in the vagina already. The research suggests a few things. One being that the sodium polyacrylate allowed women to leave the tampons in too long. Also that when they were left in so long, they expanded to the point that they were actually leaving microscopic tears in the vaginal wall which allowed the S. aureus to enter the blood stream. So it isn't that the sodium polyacrylate actually caused TSS, it is that it made the conditions very, very favorable for the bacteria to multiply and then infect the body.

That being said, there have been no long-term studies studying its use in diapers and I wouldn't let it get near my baby's bum!!!


----------



## wawoof

How disappointing that something marketed as environmentally friendly, and a clever concept, contains bleached wood pulp and sodium polyacrylate. Now if they had made the flushable liner out of unbleached recycled paper, that would be pretty environmentally friendly, IMO, because it would be stimulating the market for recycled products. And then it would be safe to compost (pee dipes of course)...

Quote:

I mean, think about it? How is flushing saving water?
Uh, yeah, I think about this everytime I rinse and flush one of my toddler's poops too...

But yeah, clearly the G-dipes are not a very environmentally friendly product... and they would surely clog the pipes of any of the old houses I've lived in!


----------



## Leilalu

Tell me about it!Our pipes get clogged when our toilet eats wipes or doublers







And it has quite an appetite for them

I just don't see how using wood pulp for a diaper screams"environmentally friendly" I mean, deforesting for the point of using and recycling? On purpose? When a much more reasonable response would be to use washable cloth?


----------



## SugrMagMama

Well, there is a BIG difference when you are CLAIMING something and ACTUALLY DOING IT!!

And to think I actually was looking into them. But I thought the same thing about flushing my toilet. Being that I have a 30+ year old house.. I don't need another excuse for a clogged toilet!







:

"If you can't walk the walk, then don't talk the talk" as my grandfather always said!!


----------



## Yulia_R

Experience that I had with a crapy plastic cover by Gerber







when my baby was just born that I bought whether in Walmart or Target (can't remember where exactly) made me to give up on cloth diapering for 2 months!

I was hoping to use prefolds that I bought when I was pregnant and I was told that I need to buy a cover in order to use them. Well, having no clue about cloth diapers and everything that has to do with it, I, of course, went to a nearest store and bought the "cover"







: ! That was the only cover available there and of course I assumed that this is just the way all covers are! How little did I know that time! Now I can not imagine anybody using this horrible horrible horrible piece of plastic for their baby's gentle butt







!

Anyway, it just makes me mad that this crap that made it to the huge corporation while tons of wonderful diapers did not, made me using disposables (I used "Seventh Generation" and "Tushies") with my baby for his first 2 months of life







! Yuck! Good thing that I met people who opened my eyes on this wonderful thing - cloth diapering and I just LOVE it!

I hope that one day I have another baby and then I can do it right from the get-go! So only the softest organic cotton and velour will touch my baby's silky skin and only nice soft organic wool will be used as a wonderful breathable cover







!


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata*
from gdiapers.com (emphasis added):

In just 50-150 days, you can have sodium polyacrylate veggies to feed your children! Yum!


uke


----------



## wawoof

Quote:

What's up with Whole Foods selling gdiapers but not any real cds? Just pfs and bummis would be nice.
I totally agree. When we were in the UK last Christmas, the regular grocery store carried Motherease OS and airflow covers!!!

How 'bout we start a campaign to ask Whole Foods to start carrying prefolds, snappis, and Bummis... and maybe Bumkins AIOs, Fuzzibunz, and Motherease products (just thinking of a few basic things that would cover the different kinds of cloth diapering options)?? Some Whole Foods stores carry organic clothes and housewares, so the idea isn't totally farfetched... and I think it's more likely that Whole Foods would do this than Babies R Us (though that would be even better).


----------



## mothergooseofthree

wawoof said:


> Uh, yeah, I think about this everytime I rinse and flush one of my toddler's poops too...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Off topic but........Oh goody, a great environmental reason for not rinsing our dipes. I usually push it off if it is solid enough, but even at 18mos and eating all solids dd's are rarely solid enough to push off, so in the pail they go. I have some stains, but our dipes smell fine and I am saving water!!!


----------



## Yulia_R

Our baby is 8m.o. and his loose breastfed poop goes into his cute little potty for few months now







. So, it's definitely a great water saving thing and our diapers smell great and stay stains free







!


----------



## kgsd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R*
Our baby is 8m.o. and his loose breastfed poop goes into his cute little potty for few months now

You have a special place for the poop? You don't just put it in the toilet or straight into the washer? I'm new to CDing and haven't heard of this - can you elaborate?

Thanks!


----------



## Yulia_R

My baby actually poops on the potty since 5 months of age. Before that he did it in the sink pretty often, but diapers would still get some as he was pooping ALOT (about 12-15 times a day).
But since I introduced him a potty when he was about to turn 5m.o. he started pooping on the potty







.


----------



## mamamoo

Not trying to be the devil's advocate here. But I have a friend who was using sposies and switched to these. They are *still* better than sposies. I am very disappointed that they are in the stores when cloth has been gaining interest for so long and is not in there...
Just a thought.


----------



## MommytoWyatt

Hello,
I have been using cloth now for 18 mos on my son. Recently, under the advice of his pediatric urologist, we had to stop using cloth. His urethral opening got scar tissue from some sort of rubbing a while back. He went through a minor surgery and we are now sort of cloth-scared.

Anyway, he's been in sposies and I recently found this product. It is a good middle ground for me. First, I am not opposed to (after doing my research) using SAP. I am admittedly, probably much more mainstream than most here. I just haven't found anything that makes me believe it will be detrimental to my son. Second, if this product works for us, I plan to compost. So no extra water required other than flushing poopies which I do anyway. No, I'm not growing my kids carrots with them...but I like to flower garden and see no reason not to use this. SAP is found in many potting soils and actually reduces the need to water as often.

But what bothers me most about some posts here is the "us" against "them" tone. I just look at the big picture....those of us cding are in the minority. So if this product can just even get people thinking about the cost of diapering our kids on the environment...to me it is worth-while. In my research of this product, I've seen numerous discussion boards with the CEO of g diapers personally answering questions. It is my personal impression that these are parents who tried cloth and found another option that is at least more eco-friendly than disposables. And that to me is commendable. Just my humble mainstream-ish-ness opinion.


----------



## bratmobile

I can see why people are coming down on these pretty hard-it is a CD board-but it seemed like a "not as good as cloth, but better than disposables" option to me when I heard about them. At least poop will be going in the toilet, whereas with disposables almost EVERYONE just throws it in the trash.

To say that they are superior to CDs for environmental reasons is laughable IMO but not because of the flushing. Everyone with toddlers flushes their poop in addition to washing each load twice. (In most cases I'd imagine) For me the washing or flushing isn't really the issue at stake, the problem is the very idea of a disposable product using less resources than a reusable one. Consider how much water and gas and other resources (and chemicals) are used to produce just one of the inserts and get it to consumers on the shelves. And then after its bought it gets tossed and the next time around you do the whole process over. Whereas with cloth that chain of production is cut back severely since you buy and re-use. We don't have to grow more cotton, mill it, cut it, sew it and ship it each time a baby poops or pees! And to think that disposable companies make washing and water use the issue-give me a break. It clearly seems like an attempt to distract from the more serious issue of how much energy and resources are actually being consumed by the production of each diaper.


----------



## odenata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo*
Not trying to be the devil's advocate here. But I have a friend who was using sposies and switched to these. They are *still* better than sposies.

You know, I kinda wonder if they really are better than using, say, Tushies. It seems to me that it's probably about the same in terms of waste, really, the only advantage being that the solid waste goes to the correct place. (Of course, it says on most sposies packages to dump the waste, but I don't know anyone that does.)

Also, I'm really turned off by how much they are charging for these and the dubious claims they make. It seems like they are trying to take advantage of enviromentally-minded mamas, and I don't like that.

As for the SAP, I found this to be an interesting link...it's one of many similar ones I found on what safety measures to take when working with SAP:

Quote:

Eyes
Use chemical safety goggles and/or full face shield where dusting or splashing of solution is possible. Maintain eye wash fountain and quick-drench facilities in work area.

Skin
Wear protective gloves and clean body-cover clothing.

Respiratory
Wear a self-contained breathing apparatus and full protective gear.

Effects:
Inhalation: Causes irritation to respiratory tract. Symptoms may include coughing, shortness of breath.
Ingestion: Causes irritation to the gastrointestinal tract. Symptoms include nausea, vomiting and diarrhea.
Eyes: Causes irritation, redness and pain
Skin: Causes irritation to skin. Symptoms include redness, itching and pain.
I have a hard time thinking that this substance is something I want near my baby or in my garden. I know it's been declared "safe" by the powers that be, but they've been wrong so many times before, I'd much rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## Talula Fairie

I saw these at Whole Foods the day they came out and was intrigued. I didn't realize they use bleached wood pulp AND SAP. Yeesh.

I think they are better than sposies, but only just barely. The sad thing is that they might be turning mothers away from cloth









It would be a lot more socially responsible of Whole Foods to sell some prefolds and covers! I wish they would. I KNOW people would buy them. Well, they sell cloth menstrual pads (Glad Rags) at my Whole Foods so maybe that dream isn't far off...


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bratmobile*
I can see why people are coming down on these pretty hard-it is a CD board-but it seemed like a "not as good as cloth, but better than disposables" option to me when I heard about them. At least poop will be going in the toilet, whereas with disposables almost EVERYONE just throws it in the trash.

To say that they are superior to CDs for environmental reasons is laughable IMO but not because of the flushing. Everyone with toddlers flushes their poop in addition to washing each load twice. (In most cases I'd imagine) For me the washing or flushing isn't really the issue at stake, the problem is the very idea of a disposable product using less resources than a reusable one. Consider how much water and gas and other resources (and chemicals) are used to produce just one of the inserts and get it to consumers on the shelves. And then after its bought it gets tossed and the next time around you do the whole process over. Whereas with cloth that chain of production is cut back severely since you buy and re-use. We don't have to grow more cotton, mill it, cut it, sew it and ship it each time a baby poops or pees! And to think that disposable companies make washing and water use the issue-give me a break. It clearly seems like an attempt to distract from the more serious issue of how much energy and resources are actually being consumed by the production of each diaper.

Yep, exactly! This is what really bothers me about them (and sposies), yet most people don't realize just how much it takes to make one. And cotton is much easier to grow than trees, not to mention the plastics that have to be made for them. And all the other chemicals needed to put the diaper together. Then it just gets tossed full of urine & feces to sit in the landfill for 500 years while the chemicals leach into the groundwater. I wish more "mainstream" parents would just open their eyes for a minute & THINK about what they doing. But that's just wishful thinking







. They are usually too infatuated with themselves to really think about what's best for their kids.


----------



## thorn

well, I started using gdiapers and that is how I came to use cloth. I do believe they are better than the big-brand disposable diapers. and probably that anyone using them will quickly come to the conlusion, as I did, that cloth was just as easy or easier









FTR they are bleached but using non-chlorine bleaching methods, and the wood pulp is farmed, not deforested (well I guess it is deforested but the "forest" was just planted not a natural forest)

Of course they are out to make money - as is any company - but they do seem like they are trying to do better than the big 'sposie companies.


----------



## Leilalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
I saw these at Whole Foods the day they came out and was intrigued. I didn't realize they use bleached wood pulp AND SAP. Yeesh.

I think they are better than sposies, but only just barely. The sad thing is that they might be turning mothers away from cloth









It would be a lot more socially responsible of Whole Foods to sell some prefolds and covers! I wish they would. I KNOW people would buy them. Well, they sell cloth menstrual pads (Glad Rags) at my Whole Foods so maybe that dream isn't far off...


I don't think they are better than disposables. My son had SEVERE reactions to the chlorine in our disposables up until he was 2 months old and I had done my research and had enough cd's to start on CD'ing completely. Seventh Generation has unbleached diapers and no chlorine was used, so I would still wager those as safer. You have no idea what a horrible toxic effect bleached paper products against your skin, when wet with urine, or against food, can cause.


----------



## thorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
I don't think they are better than disposables. My son had SEVERE reactions to the chlorine in our disposables up until he was 2 months old and I had done my research and had enough cd's to start on CD'ing completely. Seventh Generation has unbleached diapers and no chlorine was used, so I would still wager those as safer. You have no idea what a horrible toxic effect bleached paper products against your skin, when wet with urine, or against food, can cause.

the gdiapers don't use chlorine bleaching though.


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
I don't think they are better than disposables. My son had SEVERE reactions to the chlorine in our disposables up until he was 2 months old and I had done my research and had enough cd's to start on CD'ing completely. Seventh Generation has unbleached diapers and no chlorine was used, so I would still wager those as safer. You have no idea what a horrible toxic effect bleached paper products against your skin, when wet with urine, or against food, can cause.

gdiapers don't use chlorine bleach, and the waste doesn't sit in a landfill, they are better than sposies imo.


----------



## Leilalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoWyatt*
Hello,
I have been using cloth now for 18 mos on my son. Recently, under the advice of his pediatric urologist, we had to stop using cloth. His urethral opening got scar tissue from some sort of rubbing a while back. He went through a minor surgery and we are now sort of cloth-scared.

Anyway, he's been in sposies and I recently found this product. It is a good middle ground for me. First, I am not opposed to (after doing my research) using SAP. I am admittedly, probably much more mainstream than most here. I just haven't found anything that makes me believe it will be detrimental to my son. Second, if this product works for us, I plan to compost. So no extra water required other than flushing poopies which I do anyway. No, I'm not growing my kids carrots with them...but I like to flower garden and see no reason not to use this. SAP is found in many potting soils and actually reduces the need to water as often.

But what bothers me most about some posts here is the "us" against "them" tone. I just look at the big picture....those of us cding are in the minority. So if this product can just even get people thinking about the cost of diapering our kids on the environment...to me it is worth-while. In my research of this product, I've seen numerous discussion boards with the CEO of g diapers personally answering questions. It is my personal impression that these are parents who tried cloth and found another option that is at least more eco-friendly than disposables. And that to me is commendable. Just my humble mainstream-ish-ness opinion.


I don't think there is an "us against them tone" here.







On the diapering boards here you will find some f the sweetest mamas around.

I think people on this board are very pasionate about cloth diapers, that is all. And just want everyone to see how wonderful they are.

I agree, creating awareness is good. However, I feel it's kind of a hit and miss with g-diapers. So much of thier info and angle is just incorrect and gives cloth diapering a bad name.


----------



## Leilalu

I wasn't saying they use chlorine bleach, just citing my experience. Some children just have very sensitive skin. Bleaching is bleaching IMO, and I just personally wouldn't risk it. I have also heard that g-diapers do not flush well.
I also do not like the idea of contaminating the water supply with the 'super absorber"


----------



## boingo82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anniegirl*
good points odenata. those things probably use more water than cds.







...

Flushing one older-model toilet: 6 gallons water usage
x 2 flushes per diaper (as recommended on gdiapers site) = 12 gallons water per diaper.

Running one load of laundry in top-load machine: 50-60 gallons.
Running the load twice (as most of us do, 1 wash 1 rinse..) 100-120 gallons water.

In other words, as long as you wash at least 10 diapers at a time, you are SAVING WATER over using Gdiapers.

That is not even COUNTING the water used in manufacturing the wood pulp and polyacrylate gel, or the water used in washing the covers.


----------



## Mama~Love

Wow, did you see what they wrote about SAP being *"safe & effective in over 400 clinical studies.....safe for humans and harmless to the environment"*.

And here's the "study" they cite:

http://www.gdiapers.com/downloads/pd...AP%20study.pdf

Oh, it made my blood boil, let me tell you. It's 3 pediatric dermatologists & 1 pediatrician sharing their "experience and expertise on modern diaper technology". What a friggin' crock







!


----------



## Leilalu

wow


















Well, advocates of disposables will not cite all the info out there about how many children develop serious life-threatening rashes from diaper use. In fact, they cover up the fact that most children in sposies will at one time at least, have a very serious rash over the course of being diapered.


----------



## odenata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teddybearmom*
Wow, did you see what they wrote about SAP being *"safe & effective in over 400 clinical studies.....safe for humans and harmless to the environment"*.

And here's the "study" they cite:

http://www.gdiapers.com/downloads/pd...AP%20study.pdf

Oh, it made my blood boil, let me tell you. It's 3 pediatric dermatologists & 1 pediatrician sharing their "experience and expertise on modern diaper technology". What a friggin' crock







!

Check out the top of page 5 of this study - it's a chart of "diaper evolution." Us wool using mamas haven't made it out of the 1800s, it seems!









I tried to find some of the studies the article references, and couldn't. Also, it says 400 studies were done by investigators and _the manufactures themselves_ (an unbiased group for sure) and they determined SAP was safe. They don't give actual details on the studies, and only a few studies are in the footnotes.

Then I looked up this article and found a detail missing from gdiapers.com's link: it was sponsored by the Personal Absorbent Products Council, a maker of SAP.


----------



## odenata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Flushing one older-model toilet: 6 gallons water usage
x 2 flushes per diaper (as recommended on gdiapers site) = 12 gallons water per diaper.

Running one load of laundry in top-load machine: 50-60 gallons.
Running the load twice (as most of us do, 1 wash 1 rinse..) 100-120 gallons water.

In other words, as long as you wash at least 10 diapers at a time, you are SAVING WATER over using Gdiapers.

That is not even COUNTING the water used in manufacturing the wood pulp and polyacrylate gel, or the water used in washing the covers.

Also, if you use a front loader, as many of us do, it's only 20-25 gallons a load, making it only 50 gallons a wash.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

These aren't better than diposables, these ARE disposables. They are the same dang thing, just flushed.

Instead of putting the stuff in a landfill to sit, you flush the stuff down the toilet to be removed from the water supply.

I will agree that yes, better to have the human waste go into the toilet where things are in place to remove it.

But the fact is - you are disposing of them. They are still disposables, they are still getting thrown away. You still do NOT reuse them. The "better" part is only marginal.


----------



## momsmyjob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
These aren't better than diposables, these ARE disposables. They are the same dang thing, just flushed.

Instead of putting the stuff in a landfill to sit, you flush the stuff down the toilet to be removed from the water supply.

I will agree that yes, better to have the human waste go into the toilet where things are in place to remove it.

But the fact is - you are disposing of them. They are still disposables, they are still getting thrown away. You still do NOT reuse them. The "better" part is only marginal.









EXACTLY!!!


----------



## boingo82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata*
Also, if you use a front loader, as many of us do, it's only 20-25 gallons a load, making it only 50 gallons a wash.

Very true. I was just trying to compare worst to worst. You could also lower the water usage on the flushing by using a low-flow toilet. (Though that might require more than 2 flushes...)


----------



## thorn

I never used 2 flushes with them though. I think that part of the website that was quoted earlier, is in reference to if you are in doubt about the toilet's flushing ability (i.e. public toilet, etc)

can we give them at least "hybrid" credit? you do REUSE the outer little-g pant and liner. you only DISPOSE of the inner absorbent pad.

I only used them for 3 weeks, and switched to cloth. If they get other people to switch, isn't that a good thing? And if I ever had to travel majorly (like I recently spent 3 months in detroit taking care of a dying relative) then I would use them again as opposed to regular disposables.


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thorn*
I never used 2 flushes with them though. I think that part of the website that was quoted earlier, is in reference to if you are in doubt about the toilet's flushing ability (i.e. public toilet, etc)

can we give them at least "hybrid" credit? you do REUSE the outer little-g pant and liner. you only DISPOSE of the inner absorbent pad.

I only used them for 3 weeks, and switched to cloth. If they get other people to switch, isn't that a good thing? And if I ever had to travel majorly (like I recently spent 3 months in detroit taking care of a dying relative) then I would use them again as opposed to regular disposables.

This was exactly my point. I still think it is a huge difference than sposies. These are not going into the landfills. The outsides of the dipes are not any worse than using any other pul/nylon type cover. I wish they didn't have the gel beads in them too, but I really believe it might be a gateway into cloth diapering. I am a *huge* cloth diapering advocate, use only natural fibers, and I can really see people using these instead of sposies.
Also using a non-chlorine bleach is much different than using chlorine bleach. Most people use sposies, and don't even have a second thought about it. It they see these in the stores, maybe they will use these for a while, and see that cloth wouln't be so hard or such a stretch. I don't know I am just glad to see another alternative to pampers and huggies out there.
Definately some hybrid points at least.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
I don't think they are better than disposables. My son had SEVERE reactions to the chlorine in our disposables up until he was 2 months old and I had done my research and had enough cd's to start on CD'ing completely. Seventh Generation has unbleached diapers and no chlorine was used, so I would still wager those as safer. You have no idea what a horrible toxic effect bleached paper products against your skin, when wet with urine, or against food, can cause.

Perhaps I should have specified. They are better than mainstream brand disposibles...you can't tell me that Pampers are better for the baby's skin --or the enviornment for that matter --than G diapers. And supposedly G diapers are not chlorine bleached, but I don't know that for a fact.

7th Generation still contains SAP. I'd go with Tushies (or even G diapers) if I were going to use sposies, but I never would. I'm a cloth addict


----------



## Leilalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
Perhaps I should have specified. They are better than mainstream brand disposibles...you can't tell me that Pampers are better for the baby's skin --or the enviornment for that matter --than G diapers. And supposedly G diapers are not chlorine bleached, but I don't know that for a fact.

7th Generation still contains SAP. I'd go with Tushies (or even G diapers) if I were going to use sposies, but I never would. I'm a cloth addict









I guess I don't see how they are better for babies skin- I would have to try it on ds I guess, but I won't, so I guess I'll never know









I think there are still many ways to bleach a thing, and chlorine is not the only dangerous chemical used for the process.

Anyhew-







I'm a cloth addict as well














: Too bad others can't feel the cloth love like all of us....I find great joy in reusable items and feel some weird connection to all the women who have lived before me, such as my grandma who cloth diapered 12 babies


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
I guess I don't see how they are better for babies skin- I would have to try it on ds I guess, but I won't, so I guess I'll never know









I think there are still many ways to bleach a thing, and chlorine is not the only dangerous chemical used for the process.

Anyhew-







I'm a cloth addict as well














: Too bad others can't feel the cloth love like all of us....I find great joy in reusable items and feel some weird connection to all the women who have lived before me, such as my grandma who cloth diapered 12 babies









Well, I don't think they would be any better for baby's skin than tushies, ir whatever, but definately better for the environment. I live where we have an incinerator, so every diaper that would go into a landfill is burned.








I wish they left eh pads unbleached too.
I am a total cloth addict, and feel the same connection as you do. I Love using reusable stuff too, it feels so good to know that I am not contributing to that waste.


----------



## JeDeeLenae

I like how they say putting it in the toilet is better because it doesn't end up in the landfill... It's still disposable, just via the toilet to me.

Maybe a good alternative for if you're traveling and can't wash the diapers... I'd probably use those before I use sposies again though.

But, I'm in love with cloth right now. I could easily sit all day on the computer looking at all the cute diapers... but I do have a 1 yr old running around here.


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeDeeLenae*
Maybe a good alternative for if you're traveling and can't wash the diapers... I'd probably use those before I use sposies again though.


yeah, me too. I have had to use sposies a couple of times. Onve during a very stressful, long move, and again when our washer broke for 3 weeks. I would definately use the gdipes over sposies. It is still disposable, but with less waste that sposies...


----------



## lisabc311

I emailed them once asking if I could purchase just the covers to use with my cloth.

The response was that it would be available to do so soon....but they would make purchasing *just* the covers MORE expensive than purchasing the starter pack (2 covers + 10 inserts) because they want to to try to convert cloth users to using them!









Gosh, well...at least they were honest.


----------



## JeDeeLenae

I was wondering why they suggest buying two starter packages right off the bat. It's only a $50 investment, but then you still gotta spend $52 on the liners every 1.5 months. And I wonder how durable those gpants are.


----------



## Marielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo*
This was exactly my point. I still think it is a huge difference than sposies. These are not going into the landfills. The outsides of the dipes are not any worse than using any other pul/nylon type cover. I wish they didn't have the gel beads in them too, but I really believe it might be a *gateway into cloth diapering*. I am a *huge* cloth diapering advocate, use only natural fibers, and I can really see people using these instead of sposies.
Also using a non-chlorine bleach is much different than using chlorine bleach. Most people use sposies, and don't even have a second thought about it. It they see these in the stores, maybe they will use these for a while, and see that cloth wouln't be so hard or such a stretch. I don't know I am just glad to see another alternative to pampers and huggies out there.
Definately some hybrid points at least.

Hee!







Gateway cloth - I believe we've branded a new term.


----------



## napua

This has been a very interestng thread to read.







I just came across gdiapers the other week but I agree with most of the posts here. I will keeps my CD's.


----------



## Marielle

another thought is the wipes issue. I can't imagine going back to crappy disposable wipes (even the "thick" ones are crappy and loaded with stuff I don't like). With this system I have to separate the wipes from the diaper and so at least SOME poop/pee infested trash will still be inside the house.

I can't see the advantage to these not even as a travel diaper. I use cloth 100% at home but if we take an overnight trip for more than a few days it's going to be sposies.


----------



## mamajo2004

gdiapers just give a false sense of being "environmentally freindly". They failed to focus on two of the biggest problems - SAP and the resources used.

If they were competent enough to find the studies and information on why they should change the bleaching method, surely they came across information on why they shouldn't use SAP. And since its about money (and nobody wants to buy a non-absorbant sposie), they chose to seek out information saying why SAP is safe.....it shows by how hard they push that on their site. They know their diapers are full of crap (no pun intended







) but money is more important.







:

And the resources used? As already stated, thats a no brainer. All the resources that go into creating this complicated bleached, glued, super abosorbant liner is surely more taxing than the resources going into harvesting cotton/hemp/etc and turning it into fabric (especially organic fabrics). In the end, one is still good for MANY more uses, while the other is stirred in the toilet for a bit with a stick, then flushed for further processing.

IMO, the only thing that makes it only slightly better than common sposies is that the waste is flushed and the materials break down faster.

I'll stick with cloth, thank you


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajo2004*
gdiapers just give a false sense of being "environmentally freindly". They failed to focus on two of the biggest problems - SAP and the resources used.

If they were competent enough to find the studies and information on why they should change the bleaching method, surely they came across information on why they shouldn't use SAP. And since its about money (and nobody wants to buy a non-absorbant sposie), they chose to seek out information saying why SAP is safe.....it shows by how hard they push that on their site. They know their diapers are full of crap (no pun intended







) but money is more important.







:

And the resources used? As already stated, thats a no brainer. All the resources that go into creating this complicated bleached, glued, super abosorbant liner is surely more taxing than the resources going into harvesting cotton/hemp/etc and turning it into fabric (especially organic fabrics). In the end, one is still good for MANY more uses, while the other is stirred in the toilet for a bit with a stick, then flushed for further processing.

IMO, the only thing that makes it only slightly better than common sposies is that the waste is flushed and the materials break down faster.

I'll stick with cloth, thank you









Wow, ITA!!! Thank you for putting it that way!


----------



## Mama Bear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisabc311*
they want to to try to convert cloth users to using them!










Like that'll ever happen








Once you go cloth, you never go back


----------



## Talula Fairie

I think they'd be *slightly* better for a baby's skin than pampers or huggies or other mainstream diapers because they don't contain perfumes or as many chemicals. Personally, I'm VERY sensitive to perfumes. But that's kinda splitting hairs. No disposible paper product is good for skin, really.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajo2004*
gdiapers just give a false sense of being "environmentally freindly". They failed to focus on two of the biggest problems - SAP and the resources used.

If they were competent enough to find the studies and information on why they should change the bleaching method, surely they came across information on why they shouldn't use SAP. And since its about money (and nobody wants to buy a non-absorbant sposie), they chose to seek out information saying why SAP is safe.....it shows by how hard they push that on their site. They know their diapers are full of crap (no pun intended







) but money is more important.







:

And the resources used? As already stated, thats a no brainer. All the resources that go into creating this complicated bleached, glued, super abosorbant liner is surely more taxing than the resources going into harvesting cotton/hemp/etc and turning it into fabric (especially organic fabrics). In the end, one is still good for MANY more uses, while the other is stirred in the toilet for a bit with a stick, then flushed for further processing.

IMO, the only thing that makes it only slightly better than common sposies is that the waste is flushed and the materials break down faster.

I'll stick with cloth, thank you









I totally agree with you there. I'm really shocked they are using SAP. Bleh.


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisabc311*
I emailed them once asking if I could purchase just the covers to use with my cloth.

The response was that it would be available to do so soon....but they would make purchasing *just* the covers MORE expensive than purchasing the starter pack (2 covers + 10 inserts) because they want to to try to convert cloth users to using them!









Gosh, well...at least they were honest.









ugh! That is crappy!







:


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisabc311*
I emailed them once asking if I could purchase just the covers to use with my cloth.

The response was that it would be available to do so soon....but they would make purchasing *just* the covers MORE expensive than purchasing the starter pack (2 covers + 10 inserts) because they want to to try to convert cloth users to using them!









Gosh, well...at least they were honest.










There's no chance of converting this cloth user







. But, personally, I wouldn't want to use their covers & help support such a deceiving, misleading company.


----------



## lenore80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
"What is SAP?

First of all, it was taken out of tampons (feminine hygiene products) due to the link with Toxic shock that killed hundreds of women, and second there is NO WAY to ever test for this awful stuff in drinking water!!!!!! And it is NOT safe or environmental in anyway shape of form!








Am I saying that this product is worse than disposables, no, I'm saying that they have some misinformation on their website, and I for one am emailing them!!

Please let me know your views on this subject!!!

You know, I always wondered why tampons were generally just plain ole cotton. No gel abosorbers in them. After reading about Rely (had polyurethane cubes to absorb) and other tampons that had SAP in them causes TSS. Sheesh, no wonder my mom didn't want me to use tampons!

I may get flamed for this, but I would rather use disposables than this flushable diaper product. Simply because if these "diapers" are meant to biodegrade, there is a better chance the SAP beads will leak through to the surface. I will have to ask DH about the complications of this on a wastewater plant...people flush all sorts of stuff (like condoms).

(I am planning on using cloth for my first baby.)


----------



## mamamoo

SAP does not cause TSS. If you look at the whole thread you will see what the connection between sap and tss is. I am not saying sap is good for you, or even that it is safe but the sap causing tss is just false info.


----------



## kindmomma

Dude I cannot get past the "special stick to break them up"
DUDE!!!!!
YUCK

Can you imagine" joshy get back here with the poopy stick" ekkkkkkkk


----------



## Mama Bear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Can you imagine" joshy get back here with the poopy stick" ekkkkkkkk









:


----------



## peekyboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Dude I cannot get past the "special stick to break them up"
DUDE!!!!!
YUCK

Can you imagine" joshy get back here with the poopy stick" ekkkkkkkk

I am SO with you on that one. They look interesting for road trips, but can you imagine standing in a rest stop bathroom stall with your swizzle stick, trying to break up the nasty diaper parts in the toilet while your child is running amok?

And no one can tell me how to take apart the diaper if your child has a total nasty poop all over it. It should come with a pair of rubber gloves as well as a stick.


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peekyboo*
It should come with a pair of rubber gloves as well as a stick.


----------



## thorn

yeah the tearing/swishing part is pretty gross with a poopy diaper. as a previous regular disposable user, I had never um... interacted with my child's poop before









after a week of those I was starting to look at cloth


----------



## odenata

Hmm...I was just thinking about this...I wonder how many people who use these just throw the inserts away instead of flushing?

I know if I used them, I wouldn't bother with the whole flushing ritual in a public bathroom. I'd throw it away.

But then again, I wouldn't be using them.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Can you imagine" joshy get back here with the poopy stick" ekkkkkkkk











*wipes off monitor*


----------



## wawoof

I just read through the G-Diapers webpage thoroughly. =I didn't find anything offensive. It's clear to me that G-diapers are better for the environment than normal disposables because only the absorbant part of the G-diaper is being disposed of, and is being properly disposed of in the sewage treatment system (or composted







), which is set up to handle human waste and cellulose, i.e. poop and tp. They've also gone out of their way to make sure the pulp for the diapers comes from sustainably managed forests. However, the G-Diaper isn't as environmentally friendly as cloth for the many reasons the prev posters have mentioned. I did think that some of the testimonials from disgruntled CD users painted cloth in a bad light, and that was unfortunate, because it perpetuates the myth that cloth is hard to do and unpleasant. Also, they could have made these diapers without SAP and using recycled paper, and that would be environmentally better, IMO, and definitely better for babies.

Bottom line: I've no desire to switch from cloth to G-Diapers, but in circumstances when I can't use cloth (like upcoming trip to UK for family funeral







, I'll check out G-Diapers because the environmental impact is much less than normal disposables. I plan to get some of the inserts first, and see if they work with my Bummis SWW - if not then I'll get their covers. Even if I occasionally throw the insert in the trash because I'm not near a modern toilet, it'll still be less impact than using normal sposies...


----------



## 3boobykins

Didn't have time to read all the replies, so hope I'm not repeating, but these are extremely expensive diapers! Even in the big pack, the size med/med. large are over 40 cents per diaper! That's more than any of the big brand disposables. I do use disposables part time, usually Albertson's brand, and when I buy the large boxes, they cost about 12 cents each. I know they're not flushable, etc, but that's a huge difference in price! I think premium brands, such as Huggies, are around 32 cents per diaper, and even that 8-10 cent difference adds up. I think the cost alone will keep many full-time disposable users from even trying the g diapers.


----------



## Melaniee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
They are being sold in Whole Foods!!!!!

and a bunch of other stores on the west coast mostly......

Yep, I saw them in my Whole Foods for the first time this week.


----------



## sarahbay

excuse my typos, NAK (as usual,lol)

"gateway into cloth diapering"

Well, I think it's an "escape" for those wishing they were doing cloth but don't have the info, or guts(lol, like it's that hard,lol) to actually go cloth.

These things I am imagining are actually HARDER than cloth.

With the whole rip swish stick and flush thing.

You'd have to actually pull out a poopy insert w/ your hands and find the part to rip open under the gobs of poop. Then somehow wash your hands put the poopy cover somewhere quick, one-handed and go back to the potty and swish stick and flush. UGH!









And if you have a BF'd baby you've got a poopy dipe every other diaper or so.

Then you've also got covers to wash,every other day or so.

You've got to remember to go out and buy or reorder inserts every mo or 2.

And remember to reorder new sizes of covers every few mo or so, unitl baby is in LG's.

That's more work than most cloth systems.

I know personally I have never dunked a cloth diaper, and never plan to. I touch less poop than most disposable diaper users, cuz most cloth doesn't leak it.

The thing that I'm trying to point out mostly with this thread, is why in the heck do they have to put down cloth so bad on their site??

When it's the obvious better choice on all points.

Just for a buck?

I think really they are trying to "steal" all the potential cloth users who have no idea about how easy cloth is these days.

Their facts about their wonderful gdiapers, blatently lean toward all the benefits of cloth, yet they have a dipsosable product, which I wouldn't flame anyone for using, because really their liners are smaller than diposies.

But, at the same time they play up all the benefits of what it would be like to use cloth "no elemental chlorine, perfumes, smell, garbage or guilt."

quoted from their site.

You see they take what CD users have been saying for eons, no chemicals, not trash, no rash, no leaks, etc etc,

obviously i could go on, and on, I've used CD's on all 3 of my kids and sew them for other mommies, lol!

But they alter it slightly so it fits their product to make you think you are having all the thinking done for you. They have tiny blurbsabout their "non-chemical" chemcials telling you how you can compost them (yeah right, I'd love to know ONE family that is actually doing this!), how non-toxic they are, and how you'll even have no guilt using them!!!!

So instead of fairly comparing themselves to cloth or disposables, they make these false statements about how much water cloth diapers waste, and how disposies are wasteful cuz they are a disposable product.

I personally have written to the gdiaper co to demand them to stop their direct attacks upon cloth diapers on their site.

This co is not a gateway to anything but a fight right now!

If they wanted to be CD's friend which they should be cuz you have to wash their covers, then they need to treat us w/ respect and stop that bashing, trying to compete with disposable co's have led them to do.

If they cost so much $$$, they are obviously aimed toward higher income families. No one else could afford $150-$200/mo for diapers!

These are the same families who are using cloth now. Or who may be inclined to if they had the correct info on how up to date cloth is these days. Did you know the avg family income of cloth users is $100,000/yr?


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
excuse my typos, NAK (as usual,lol)

"gateway into cloth diapering"

Well, I think it's an "escape" for those wishing they were doing cloth but don't have the info, or guts(lol, like it's that hard,lol) to actually go cloth.

These things I am imagining are actually HARDER than cloth.

With the whole rip swish stick and flush thing.

You'd have to actually pull out a poopy insert w/ your hands and find the part to rip open under the gobs of poop. Then somehow wash your hands put the poopy cover somewhere quick, one-handed and go back to the potty and swish stick and flush. UGH!









And if you have a BF'd baby you've got a poopy dipe every other diaper or so.

Then you've also got covers to wash,every other day or so.

You've got to remember to go out and buy or reorder inserts every mo or 2.

And remember to reorder new sizes of covers every few mo or so, unitl baby is in LG's.

That's more work than most cloth systems.

I know personally I have never dunked a cloth diaper, and never plan to. I touch less poop than most disposable diaper users, cuz most cloth doesn't leak it.

The thing that I'm trying to point out mostly with this thread, is why in the heck do they have to put down cloth so bad on their site??

When it's the obvious better choice on all points.

Just for a buck?

I think really they are trying to "steal" all the potential cloth users who have no idea about how easy cloth is these days.

Their facts about their wonderful gdiapers, blatently lean toward all the benefits of cloth, yet they have a dipsosable product, which I wouldn't flame anyone for using, because really their liners are smaller than diposies.

But, at the same time they play up all the benefits of what it would be like to use cloth "no elemental chlorine, perfumes, smell, garbage or guilt."

quoted from their site.

You see they take what CD users have been saying for eons, no chemicals, not trash, no rash, no leaks, etc etc,

obviously i could go on, and on, I've used CD's on all 3 of my kids and sew them for other mommies, lol!

But they alter it slightly so it fits their product to make you think you are having all the thinking done for you. They have tiny blurbsabout their "non-chemical" chemcials telling you how you can compost them (yeah right, I'd love to know ONE family that is actually doing this!), how non-toxic they are, and how you'll even have no guilt using them!!!!

So instead of fairly comparing themselves to cloth or disposables, they make these false statements about how much water cloth diapers waste, and how disposies are wasteful cuz they are a disposable product.

I personally have written to the gdiaper co to demand them to stop their direct attacks upon cloth diapers on their site.

This co is not a gateway to anything but a fight right now!

If they wanted to be CD's friend which they should be cuz you have to wash their covers, then they need to treat us w/ respect and stop that bashing, trying to compete with disposable co's have led them to do.

If they cost so much $$$, they are obviously aimed toward higher income families. No one else could afford $150-$200/mo for diapers!

These are the same families who are using cloth now. Or who may be inclined to if they had the correct info on how up to date cloth is these days. Did you know the avg family income of cloth users is $150,000/yr?


What kind of reply have you received from them? I've written them too, and they just push more of their "environmentally goodness" down your throat. They look at the cloth diapering info under a microscope to see what they can find that might be "bad" (water used to wash them, electricity to run the washer &/or dryer , etc...) and just POUNCE on that, saying how awful cloth is, how "good" their product is,





















. I got so fed up responding to them, and their bull







: .

And our income is nowhere near $150,000







.


----------



## ds2003

Enviroment wise I can see that they are better for the planet since they are not ending up in landfills, but they are no better for our children. I can already see people NOT "tearing" the insert open or giving it a swirl before flushing it (view the video on the website). If the child has a severe blowout, do you see people putting their hands in it to tear open the insert. Yeah right. There are going to be some rich plumbers out there.

I'll stick with my real cloth diapers.


----------



## ds2003

I will add that DH and I are considering using disposables when we are traveling for more than just a weekend. I would prefer to use the gdiapers over other disposbles since they won't end up in a landfill.


----------



## MommytoWyatt

After 18 months of cloth diapering, we are gdiapers users. And I'm proud of it. I like the company and I really hope they are successful. They aren't going to convince hard core cloth users away from cloth. I think the odds are much better that they will get a few disposable converts. That isn't a bad thing IMO.

My son's pediatric urologist (from a hospital ranked in the top 10 in U.S. for pediatrics...just saying that I trust her judgement) recommended that we stop using cloth for my son. He had very sensitive skin and cloth caused problems for him. In his case, he needed the absorbant gel. It was a hard decision, as I loved cloth, but the right one for us.

I don't find them difficult to use. Composting is a great option and truly biodegradable. They received cradle to cradle environmental recognition...not an easy accomplishment.

They take getting used to (but so did cloth) and I haven't called a plumber yet. And I don't find dealing with messy diaper inserts any worse than mini-showering poopy dipes. And no, I don't have to carry a swish stick in my diaper bag.

I like them and will continue to use them. Of course they are going to market their product, just as the cloth diapering community is pretty aggressive about marketing theirs. It is just another option. Families need options to make the best choices for the particular needs of their children. Children and family circumstances are all different, and sometimes a product like this (as in my case) is just what is needed.


----------



## boingo82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teddybearmom*
And our income is nowhere near $150,000







.

Seriously?
If my family wasn't averaged in, just imagine, it'd be even higher!

Actually I think that is kind of sad. Just like I would not be surprised if the average BF baby was from a higher-income family. But that means the families who could benefit most from cloth diapers, are not using them.


----------



## hillymum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
Did you know the avg family income of cloth users is $150,000/yr?


Where on earth did you get this fact from? Knowing the average household income for Maryland was only just above $52,000 in 2003 I can not imagine where you got your data from or that it is correct.

The one thing that is apparent on this thread is that people are fed up with data being quoted or given that has no factual basis.


----------



## lilyka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Flushing one older-model toilet: 6 gallons water usage

In other words, as long as you wash at least 10 diapers at a time, you are SAVING WATER over using Gdiapers.

and that is of course you can get that wad of diaper down in one or two flushes. our toilet would likely take 3-4 flushes.

we never rarely rinsed diapers (shakey shakey . . . ). but when we did it only took one flush. and we only ever rinsed the poopy ones . . . . so even if we did rinse every poopy one we still would have come out ahead.

here is my painfully optomistic view: someone invests in 4 weeks worth of these and spends what $150-$200. they realize this sucks. it is nasty, cannot open baggoe without making a pooey mess. but they already have 4 covers why not invest a mere $25 and get a dozen CPF. they work in the covers and you already have teh covers and have already built a resistance to poop. when they see poop doesn't splatter off cloth they start thinking "this isn't so bad, I can do this. thy have eased into cloth by default and when the covers are outgrown they have saved enough money to get new covers (cheaper covers for heavens sake) and another dozen prefolds. a girl can hope


----------



## lilyka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3boobykins*
Didn't have time to read all the replies, so hope I'm not repeating, but these are extremely expensive diapers! Even in the big pack, the size med/med. large are over 40 cents per diaper!

HOLY CRAP!! these are expensive. I did some math.

for 6 covers in each size, lets say they last about 4 months, plus factor in 6.5 diaper changes a day (more for newborns, less for older babies but as they get bigger there are fewer diapers in a pack so it works out). So for four months of diapers you are looking at over $1100. Start up cost is about $100 (three 2 packs of covers, one case of inserts - about 21 days worth in small). cost over a year - $3300.

Compared to my cloth system that $25 for 6 covers and $75 for 3 doz. prefolds. plus lets say $1 a week for laundry (i washed about every 5 days) so for 4 months $125 and each additional 4 months cost about $40 -$50 for new covers and washing. start up cost is $100 so the same as G diapers. for a year $250 which accounts for some extra washings and a few extra covers.

middle of the road disposables (I used Papmers baby dry) Start up costs are nothing.







: So for four months i got $200 and for a year that is $600.

tushies or something similar: again no start up, $366 for four months worth, or about $1500 a year.

all of these cost are assuming 6 1/2 diapers per day. they will all go up if you use mroe than that of course. and prices were based on medium/size 3 diapers. I never thought i would se the day when name brand disposables looked cheap


----------



## boingo82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
..they will all go up if you use mroe than that of course. and prices were based on medium/size 3 diapers. I never thought i would se the day when name brand disposables looked cheap









That's what I noticed!! Jeebus, for the price of these G-diapers I could get the fancy huggies / pampers, you know, the ones with the back elastic!


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
and that is of course you can get that wad of diaper down in one or two flushes. our toilet would likely take 3-4 flushes.

we never rarely rinsed diapers (shakey shakey . . . ). but when we did it only took one flush. and we only ever rinsed the poopy ones . . . . so even if we did rinse every poopy one we still would have come out ahead.

here is my painfully optomistic view: someone invests in 4 weeks worth of these and spends what $150-$200. they realize this sucks. it is nasty, cannot open baggoe without making a pooey mess. but they already have 4 covers why not invest a mere $25 and get a dozen CPF. they work in the covers and you already have teh covers and have already built a resistance to poop. when they see poop doesn't splatter off cloth they start thinking "this isn't so bad, I can do this. thy have eased into cloth by default and when the covers are outgrown they have saved enough money to get new covers (cheaper covers for heavens sake) and another dozen prefolds. a girl can hope









That was my hope also.


----------



## boingo82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
Did you know the avg family income of cloth users is $100,000/yr?

You've altered the number, but I'm still calling BS.

You know what? Let's see a source for that.

And your claim of sodium polyacrylate gel causing blindness. And your reference for the law which says that a company can do absolutely anything as long as they did it for money.

You are passionate about people using cloth, that's obvious...but IMHO, it does ALL cloth users a disservice to spout off made-up numbers and facts that aren't even remotely believable. It undermines our credibility.


----------



## mamamoo

I doubt most cloth users make that much money. i know we are in the 20,000 area. I'm betting someone has posted a poll at MDC on this before...should we look it up? Still wouldn't be a total representation, but if a lot of people voted...


----------



## JeDeeLenae

Quote:

I tried using cloth before and couldn't make it work, but I know cloth diapers are better for my baby.

Some common barriers to success with cloth are:

Social pressure to use disposables. This is sad but true. Be strong! Did you know that the average family income of cloth diaper users is over $95,000 per year? Most people who use cloth are highly educated, and are choosing cloth for environmental or health safety reasons. Cloth should actually be seen as a status symbol even though it's true that cloth diapers are far less expensive than disposables. Even the most expensive cloth diapers will save a whole lot over the cost of disposables!
This is from Green Mountain Diapers. I found it on their FAQ page when I was first looking into cloth. I think a lot of it takes into account that some people who do make a good amount of money are using them because they're environmentally friendly. Even if they're spending $50 on one diaper or whatever. I just hate to see such an argument over something that is so.... petty.


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Seriously?
If my family wasn't averaged in, just imagine, it'd be even higher!

Actually I think that is kind of sad. Just like I would not be surprised if the average BF baby was from a higher-income family. But that means the families who could benefit most from cloth diapers, are not using them.

According to our taxes we just had done, our family's income was $35,000. We're FAR from the $150,000 quoted before.

And I agree with you when you say it's sad that the people who could use CD's the most aren't. Same with the BFing too.


----------



## mollyeilis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeDeeLenae*
This is from Green Mountain Diapers. I found it on their FAQ page when I was first looking into cloth. I think a lot of it takes into account that some people who do make a good amount of money are using them because they're environmentally friendly. Even if they're spending $50 on one diaper or whatever. I just hate to see such an argument over something that is so.... petty.









You hate an argument over where the 100K figure came from? I think it was important b/c there's no citation for it. Not even on the site you found.

I find it almost impossible to believe that number. I know *I* wasn't polled to get it. From the CDing people I know of, I guess maybe Donald Trump's family must CD, to make that "average" a reality...


----------



## Leilalu

Well, we are on th ehigher end of the income scale(not for our region-there we are about average) you know-"silicon valley" but I still think to say that most cloth users are on thehigher end of the spectrum finiancially is BS. If I wanted too, I could totally go all prefolds, bummis, wool, and do it more cheaply and frugally-leave out the fun, etc. And it would essentially cost the same as some families who don't have as much money pay to CD. Our cost of living is also substantially higher though than in other parts of the country. I just don't tend to like stereotipical numbers and figures. I don't think it tells anything, and certainly doesn't promote CD'ing. You can do anything environmentally friendlty that you want to, the essential things anyway, and usually not overspend your budget. It doesn't take alot to recycle, live simply, CD, eat soemwahat naturally, etc. Anyone can do a portion of that. On any budget. I would think CD is better for a low income family as it can be a one time investment , or more as baby grows, and that is all.


----------



## thorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
and that is of course you can get that wad of diaper down in one or two flushes. our toilet would likely take 3-4 flushes.

no - that is the point of ripping it open and swishing - it doesn't go down as a "wad". it is really no more than a big adult sized poop and some toilet paper.

as far as the cost, I think like anything new they are going to cost more until more people use them. I remember my first Pentium computer - it cost over $1000! now I can get a brand new dell with a P4 for like $400. who knows if they will ever take off enough to be "affordable" - maybe they will and Pampers will buy them out. or maybe they will go out of business. who knows.

I agree with the optimistic viewpoint that it will switch people to cloth. I know it can, because it did for me


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

What I want to know...are sewage treatment plants equipped to deal with that gel in the water system???? That seems like a poor choice to flush down a water filled sewer.









I know they can deal with the paper pulp - but the gel is not something anyone has been flushing before, certainly not in quantity.

And secondly...disposable diapers, when they first came out, were also marketed as being compostable - funnily enough -they were paper pulp only, no gel. They were made to remove that claim. And I have never composted but isn't it true you aren't supposed to compost human feces?


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
And I have never composted but isn't it true you aren't supposed to compost human feces?

On the site it says to only compost the pee dipes...


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Well, that's good. I didn't see that the last time I went to look....does it say that on the package too? Anyone know?


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
HOLY CRAP!! these are expensive. I did some math.

for 6 covers in each size, lets say they last about 4 months, plus factor in 6.5 diaper changes a day (more for newborns, less for older babies but as they get bigger there are fewer diapers in a pack so it works out). So for four months of diapers you are looking at over $1100. Start up cost is about $100 (three 2 packs of covers, one case of inserts - about 21 days worth in small). cost over a year - $3300.

Compared to my cloth system that $25 for 6 covers and $75 for 3 doz. prefolds. plus lets say $1 a week for laundry (i washed about every 5 days) so for 4 months $125 and each additional 4 months cost about $40 -$50 for new covers and washing. start up cost is $100 so the same as G diapers. for a year $250 which accounts for some extra washings and a few extra covers.

middle of the road disposables (I used Papmers baby dry) Start up costs are nothing.







: So for four months i got $200 and for a year that is $600.

tushies or something similar: again no start up, $366 for four months worth, or about $1500 a year.

all of these cost are assuming 6 1/2 diapers per day. they will all go up if you use mroe than that of course. and prices were based on medium/size 3 diapers. I never thought i would se the day when name brand disposables looked cheap









My baby has always used 8-12 diapers a day, since birth. I don't know very many people who use only 6.5 a day. Most people would spend about $75 to $100 on sposies (I did when I used sposies), depending on the brand. You also have to factor in the cost of wipes as well, since most disposible diaper users also use disposible wipes. I spent about $700 on my cloth diaper stash, more or less, and by now I'd have spent $1500 if I were using sposies, and probably $3500 on G diapers!!


----------



## emmabella

Well I guess I can look at this from all angles. When DS was born we had cloth diaper service, then we switched to home washing cloth, now we are using disposables and I just picked up a pack of gdiapers this week. Believe me when I say they all have their pros and cons.

The cloth diaper service was alright but just as expensive as disposables and you still had to purchase and wash covers.

Home washing was okay except DS grew so fast I couldn't afford to buy anything but prefolds which kinda took the fun out of it. We had a big problem with leaks and even though I know there are some good cloth options out there to help with leaks we just couldn't afford the investment. Also there are few things on this earth I hate more than doing laundry.

Disposables make me cringe but no more leaking issues and they are a heck of a lot more convenient as far as cutting down on laundry (did I mention how much I loathe laundry?!).

The gDiapers are expensive and right now we probably won't stick with them because of that. However, I really appreciate the fact that the waste is going down the toilet where it belongs. A few people here have made a bruhaha about how this is not any better than reg sposies, etc BUT don't you dispose of your poo & tp down the toilet (as well as your children when they stop wearing cloth) - how is that any different than flushing gdipes??? Once you tear them open and swish them (which is really no biggie, trust me) I can't see any difference in volume than a grown up poo & tp... they dissolve really quick.

So to bring this to a close... I will probably start sewing up some size large cloth dipes for DS and use them in tandem with regular sposies now that his weight gain has slowed considerably and won't outgrow them in 4 weeks. That is just where I am at in my ever-evolving diapering journey.


----------



## oetien

it's so expensive and not as comfy as cloth!


----------



## sarahbay

You never need to worry about baby growing fast when you use one-size diapers!

Don't let others nit pick one-size diapers dueto the fact that newborns are tiny and they fit a bit bulky for the first few weeks.

Seriously, bulk does not stop them from working! They still work great! In fact I've never heard of a heavy wetter newborn that could pee out of aone-size diaper, but I've heard of plenty of heavy wetter nb's that peed out of other nb sized fitteds, or other tiny diapers. Sure you may not get a PERFECT fit with one-size diapers, but how much energy do you have to find a perfect fit with any diaper? With fitted diapers, you don't even need a perfect fit actually. Skinny and chubby babies alike do well with fitted diapers because they work so well with anything. Getting a well made 100% cotton fitted that is super absorbent, fits well and will take your baby from birth to potty training is so well worth the money. I think that would be the best baby shower gift ever!!

It's a myth that you have to use expensive covers with fitted diapers. All you need with fitteds is simple pull-on covers. In fact they are meant to go with fitteds, so I have no idea why no one knows this fact. They are easier to use with fitteds, nothing else to fasten, just pull-up, no extra bulk they are soooo thin and trim, with an already bulky fitted, why would you want to add more bulk with a velcro cover? Plus with the cost of fitteds already high, why would you want to buy a whole set of covers too?? Pull-on covers are about $6 ea and NEVER leak unlike Bummis









Trust me I've had 3 in cloth, one skinny babe, 2 SUPER chubby babes, 1 super heavy wetter, 2 med wetters, and have literally tried every diapering system on earth, lol.

Most moms that use one-size fitteds right from the beginning, supplemented with maybe a few aio's, and a few prefolds, have the best success with the least amount of $$$$$ spent......IN THE LONG RUN.

Sure it may cost $300 for a nice set of one-size fitteds, but if you just go for it and buy them, you'll be saving so much time and $$ and hassle down the line.

And honestly there isn't one family I know who can't afford that. Come on now, I've been poor before too while DH was in school or what not. But you save a little more that month by not eating out or buying clothes or junk. And before you know it the cost was all but forgotten, and $300 compared to $3500 for one baby is so much of a difference.

Diaper services are not as much as disposables. Unless you're buying tons of covers, but once baby hits the Lg size you won't have to buy more covers.

I thought you could use one-size pockets and just use them as covers with the diaper service prefolds.

Also I thought you had to wash the gdiaper covers too?

As for laundry, buy more diapers! I only do laundry about once a week now. I hate it too







But once a week is not bad at all!


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmabella*

I really appreciate the fact that the waste is going down the toilet where it belongs. A few people here have made a bruhaha about how this is not any better than reg sposies, etc BUT don't you dispose of your poo & tp down the toilet (as well as your children when they stop wearing cloth) - how is that any different than flushing gdipes??? Once you tear them open and swish them (which is really no biggie, trust me) I can't see any difference in volume than a grown up poo & tp... they dissolve really quick.


They contain SAP gel which causes health problems. I also don't feel comfortable with the idea of that gel in our sewage treatment plants (as others have mentioned, are they even equipped to deal with it?). It takes more resources to make a G diaper than to make a clothdiaper. Bottom line: G diapers are only slightly better than regular sposies, and honestly I think that Tushies are equally as good as G Diapers even though you throw the whole thing out at least they don't contain the SAP gel. And it's not like anyone is forcing you not to rinse your disposable diapers, you still could rinse/shake off the poo and throw out. I think that would make Tushies better than G diapers. Enviornmentally, cloth is better than ANY disposable product, including G diapers.


----------



## emmabella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
They contain SAP gel which causes health problems. I also don't feel comfortable with the idea of that gel in our sewage treatment plants (as others have mentioned, are they even equipped to deal with it?).

Since no-one has yet attempted to address this, I guess I will. To the best of my knowledge (in America) our public sewer system and wastewater treatment plants are perfectly capable of handling this kind of garbage.

I'm assuming SAP is considered an inorganic solid (it is insoluble & does not decompose in water) in which case it is processed in this way:

Quote:

The "primary sludge" from the Primary Settling Basins is pumped to the Hydrocyclone Grit Separator where it is spun, thereby separating the inorganic solids (grit) from the lighter weight organic solids. The grit is disposed of in the City landfill.
So basically, once this stuff has been separated by the wastewater treatment plant it goes to the landfill where it belongs.

(http://www.gocolumbiamo.com/PublicWo.../wwtppg_4.html)

SAP is used in planting soil to keep overhead plants from dripping or to decrease the frequency of watering. SAP is used to prevent homes near wildfires from going up in smoke. SAP is even used as artificial snow in indoor ski hills in Japan. (http://engr.oregonstate.edu/momentum...r04/index.html)

It is also being tested as method of detoxifying wastewater: http://www.ingentaconnect.com/conten...00001/art00010


----------



## Mama~Love

Yes, but that doesn't mean it's SAFE for those applications. I have a hard time believing in the safety of that stuff.


----------



## sarahbay

:

Yeah, me too!!!!!

Just because it says that on one website, does not mean that it's ok.

Lead paint was still being used in the US for another 25 yrs after it had been banned in all other countries.

Why? Because they had a market. $$$$$ plain a simple.


----------



## mollyeilis

"It's a myth that you have to use expensive covers with fitted diapers. All you need with fitteds is simple pull-on covers. In fact they are meant to go with fitteds, so I have no idea why no one knows this fact."

I agree. I was silly and bought Bummis, and then much later after I should have known better, bought the Dr. Seuss fabric Bumkins covers, to go over Kissaluvs...and the Bummis always leaked and never fit right, and the Bumkins don't work with fitteds. Said it right there on the site when I ordered it, I just didn't read it.







:

Next time I'm going with wool and cheapo pull-on covers like my mama used.









As for a service? Services around here are...$70/month, I believe. For the least expensive package. They use bleach, which I'm allergic to. When I add up all the dipes we've purchased; a full set of small, med, and large FBs, some kissaluvs, two wool covers bought secondhand, a huge set of Bumkins AIOs, two Bumkins covers, two old-style little lamb AIOs secondhand, 6 Kushies AIOs for nighttime, along with 4 bummis covers and 36 newborn CPFs, and just now starting with three Swaddlebees pockets....I've spent FAR less 70/month over these 21 months.

Putting out an occasional outlay of money to get good dipes as he grew was far more economical than the dipe services 'round here, and *definitely* better than using anything that gets partially or completely thrown away.


----------



## RuRuMom

I got a link to gdiapers from a friend, and thought I'd check it out since I have some expectant friends who are not likely to CD, but are pretty "green" thinking.

I was really surprised when I searched MDC and found so many hostile feelings about the product, so I contacted the company for more info. Here's what they told me...

The flushables are Dioxin Free. They use the same process that 7th Generation uses for their diapers. The difference is that 7th Generation plastic is brown, and gdiapers don't have plastic, so they're not brown.

They have a litany of agencies, companies and tests that have deemed SAP safe and non-toxic. (If you're interested, I'm sure g-diapers would provide you the list like they did for me.)

As for the flushability, they have passed "flushability tests" conducted by the
National Sanitation Foundation using the Water and Environmental Research
Foundation.

And lastly, they just got their Cradle to Cradle accreditation from MBDC. If you're not familiar with the accreditation, I got this from the MBDC website: Within the certification process, MBDC evaluates a material or product's ingredients and the complete formulation for human and environmental health impacts throughout its lifecycle and its potential for being truly recycled or safely composted. Certification of a finished product also requires the evaluation of energy-use quantity and quality (i.e., relative proportion of renewable energy), water-use quantity, water-effluent quality, and workplace ethics associated with manufacturing.

Anyway, I'm all for CD'ing, but it seems like people here may be against g-diapers just because they're not cloth. For those who are not interested in CD'ing, it looks like a better option (both for the kiddies and the Earth) than the standard sposies IMHO.

Have a great day, fellow Moms!

**Forgive the double post -- it just seemed more appropriate here once I'd already submitted on another thread.**


----------



## waawa

I don't have a problem with Eenees (Gdiapers) claiming they're slightly less damaging to the environment than other brands of single-use products. I DO have a problem with them providing misleadingly slanted information about cloth diapering at the same time, aimed at placing cloth diapering in a negative light. This is what has landed them squarely in the "corporate greenwashing" category for me.

Gdiapers are also the most expensive option available - their "cloth" information pooh-poohs sustainable fabrics like hemp as "expensive", yet hemp diapers are _far_ cheaper than gdiapers.

Complaining about the water consumption with cloth nappy laundry is absurd in the context of the amount of water needed both to manufacture a single-use product and to flush single-use inserts. (And no-one's likely to convince me that tearing up and flushing is any quicker and easier than dumping a nappy in the washing machine!)

I'm possibly somewhat biased by having used the older style deluxe Eenees wraps and having trialled their single-use inserts in the past, and being unimpressed. They blew out and leaked like mad, and the cottony ribbed fabric at the legs wicked onto clothing as soon as the insert (single-use or reusable) was damp. If gdiapers end up being a "gateway" to cloth for some, I hope the newer style wrap inspires more confidence in users!


----------



## lovebug

ewwwwwwy you go mama! tell them how you feel its to bad that people can get away with not telling the truth







:

the truth is these things are bad for baby!


----------



## Ruthla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
Diaper services are not as much as disposables.

Actually, where I live a diaper service costs MORE than disposables because of the whole supply and demand thing (ie, lots of sposies being sold, only one diaper service covering a large area.)

I see G-diapers as a good "in between" thing between cloth and disposables. I agree that g-diapers "bashing" CDs on their website isn't good- I see them as an alternataive to regular disposables, with a little more flexibility. I'm thinking you don't get to the store to buy more inserts before you run out, you have the covers available so you start using them with kitchen towels, adult sized t-shirts, or whatever else you can dig up! This also seems quite practical for using prefolds at home and flushable inserts while traveling, without creating a whole new "system."


----------



## laurenalanna

Hi everyone, this is quite an interesting discussion!

I would just like to say that we love cloth diapers and use them most of the time. But when ds goes to the babysitter, 2 days a week, we use G diapers. I chose them b/c I thought they seemed like they produce less waste than regular diposables, and I "thought" they were better for the environment. And I would agree flushing is NOT a good idea, they can clog up a toilet, we throw them in the trash.

That is very disappointing to learn that they are not good for the environment. False marketing sucks!

I would like to add that I think they might be a good alternative for families who can't use cloth for whatever reason. Cloth just doesn't work for some families, no matter how much they like the idea.

Does anyone know how G diapers compare to Seventh Generation diapers in terms of safe for the environment and safe for baby?

Oh, nevermind! RuRuMom answered my question. Seventh Generation and G diapers use the same process, except G diapers don't use plastic. And, they are both dioxin free. So, to me it seems like, yes indeed, they are the next best alternative to cloth diapers. Thanks RuRuMom!


----------



## Talula Fairie

Actually Lauren, Tushies would probably be the next best thing besides cloth. They don't contain SAP gel and are also dioxin free.


----------



## mother culture

I can't believe it G Diapers! I was at a birth fair in Berkley selling my Cloth Diapers and right next to us was this lady selling g diapers. I thought the cover was cute but while you are washing it why not wash the soaker too?
She wasn't selling any but people were interested?


----------



## ~Scapegoat~

bump


----------



## JenInMpls

this got bumped and buried, so I'm going to stick my neck out and say:

*gasp* I bought a pack of the g-diaper inserts today.

My son wets like crazy overnight. Every cloth solution we've tried has leaked, or I need a gas mask to change it in the morning. The only way we were able to keep him from leaking overnight was to use seventh generation disposables. Even these have been hit or miss lately.

We do cloth during the day and made our concession by using one disposable overnight. To me it seemed that the g-diapers insert in a bummi or a fuzzi bunz would be a better solution than a disposable. I was going to try Tushies, but our co-op doesn't sell them anymore and I thought I'd try the g-diapers before going out of my way to locate them at Whole Foods or elsewhere.

We thought we would compost these since we do have a composter but now with all the discussion about SAP, maybe we won't. That leaves us in the same place with just throwing the liner out, so maybe we're back at square one - except for the fact that there is no outer waterproof layer.

Anyway, just my two cents. And if anyone has any super overnight suggestions, pass 'em on.







jen


----------



## Ruthla

Here's my take on it:

If you're using one disposable diaper per day anyway, a gdiaper insert in a CD makes a smaller impact on the environment than a Pampers or Huggies would- if only because there's no plastic liner. It certainly can't be any WORSE for the Earth than using a conventional disposable.

If you use the gdiaper insert in a Fuzzi Bunz then there's a whole layer of fleece between your baby's skin and the SAP crystals- minimizing the chance of the stuff getting onto his skin.


----------



## lovebug

the lady down the street uses them. her "john" is ALWAYS backing up. because of her we have to get city sewer back ins. on our house.

they are bad i mean if they work for you great. but there web site is mostly lies!


----------



## fromscatteredtribe

wow to all the claims and lies.

crazy!

I never heard of these.


----------



## mollyeilis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls*
And if anyone has any super overnight suggestions, pass 'em on.







jen

Well, it's not popular here, but we've had near bliss with our Kushies AIOs. You have to get them SNUG, though. Each size has a huge size range, so you have to make sure that it isn't baggy.

Just an idea, though.


----------



## jmamasun

Hi Mamas,

Well it sounds as though hardly any of you were dumb enough to actually BUY the gdiapers and try them yourselves, like I did. And I'll tell you, you're right...they absolutely suck. I'm happy to here all the questions being raised about whether or not they are even eco-friendly after all....my eco-friendly husband has been really disappointed that I've been so down on them....he would like to compost absolutely everything!!







Anyway, I've given them maybe 5 or 6 tries. 2 of those tries ended with an overflowed toilet...imagine baby shit, toilet water and millions of those little gel-thingies covering my bathroom floor while my 1 yr old muttered "UH-OH Mama" from the doorway...sounds funny in retrospect, yet I assure you totally NOT funny. Then 2 other times, I went to change her diaper and the poop was just everywhere...on the liner, yes, as well as the little plastic snap thing and the outer shell up the front and up the back...it was a mess! I had poop all over my hands..which never happens with our cloth diapers. Then I had to soak the outer shell etc...it was gross and so much work!
My other complaint is that they seem to slightly pinch my daughter's skin...even though she's in a size that should be just barely too big for her. So I have decided to completely write them off. No more gdiapers for us!
Thanks for all the support!


----------



## waawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmamasun*
Hi Mamas,

Well it sounds as though hardly any of you were dumb enough to actually BUY the gdiapers and try them yourselves, like I did. And I'll tell you, you're right...they absolutely suck.

I tried eenees ages ago, because of some eejit notion that they'd be more convenient when travelling, and my assessment agrees with yours. They leaked wee and poo just as much as any other disposable did (i.e. heaps!), and the cottony ribbing on the legs (whose daft idea was that?) wicked like mad. I didn't even try to flush the inserts because no way was the plumbing on old houses going to cope with that. I later used the covers over cloth nappies, but the wicking still happened of course, and the covers were nowhere near as durable as those that cost way less.

Happily, we had packed a few cloth nappies, and when we got to our location my brother and SIL pulled out their old flats and Fluffies (cheap pull-on acrylic covers) for us, which worked much, much better.


----------



## Talula Fairie

JenInMpls: You have probably tried this or something similar, but this is the best overnight solution I know of.

A very, very thick fitted diaper with a thick doubler and an Aristocrats Wool soaker. You can also use a Disana wool soaker. Under the nile is one of the thickest most absorbant diapers I know of that are redily available, growing greens + a growing greens doubler is reccomended by the cloth diaper company here: http://www.theclothdiapercompany.com...lt.asp?One=293

Other very thick fitted diapers are Patchwork Pixie (though you'd probalby need a doubler for a super duper wetter and they are hard to get), and Very Baby Simply Nights. You can also try a toddler prefold with a thick doubler.

I have never, ever seen a baby who can pee through a well stuffed diaper + thick wool cover. As for the gas mask thing, I've not personally noted that sposies smell any better! And wool breathes + defunkdifies smells so it should help.

But I use sposies now and then too, so I undrestand the need sometimes. I have two in diapers and, well, sometimes I run out! One of my kids is a spitter...we do 3-5 loads of laundry a day. *sigh*


----------



## ~Scapegoat~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmamasun*
Anyway, I've given them maybe 5 or 6 tries. 2 of those tries ended with an overflowed toilet...imagine baby shit, toilet water and millions of those little gel-thingies covering my bathroom floor while my 1 yr old muttered "UH-OH Mama" from the doorway...sounds funny in retrospect, yet I assure you totally NOT funny. Then 2 other times, I went to change her diaper and the poop was just everywhere...on the liner, yes, as well as the little plastic snap thing and the outer shell up the front and up the back...it was a mess! I had poop all over my hands..which never happens with our cloth diapers. Then I had

Oh no, thats HORRIBLE.








I could totally see that happening to me and ds standing there going "Uh Oh".
Bleh.


----------



## mafeb

Hm. I don't come to this website often even though I so far from mainstream now that DH says he doesn't recognize me sometimes. But when I do I really get turned off by the tone in many of the discussions here.

I am unable to CD anymore b/c:
~We live in a condo w/one shared washer dryer in the building. It is extremely expensive, has no separate rinse cycle, does not get even our CLOTHES clean, is very, very small and leaves our clothes covered with detergent residue from other ppls washes.
~DD (age 2) has very sensitive skin and reacts to unlcean diapers AND mainstream detergents
~We currently do laundry 20 minutes away, once a week at my parents house. When we did CD, it added enough time to our laundry day that EVERY SUNDAY we were there from 11am to 9pm and still had wet things to bring home.

So we cd'd - washing at my folks house - for 6m. I loved it. It WAS great but the washing situation was straining our relationship w/my parents and exhausting us all. And Laundromats have the same detergent issue. So now we have to use sposies. I am considering gDiapers as an alternative and came here hoping for input b/c this is a DIAPERING forum, not a cloth diapering forum. I appreciated the few posters who took the time to be respectful regarding this but GEEZ people, come on! I also am able to get these cheaper than Tushies and we are severely income-restricted. I don't know if I will use gDiapers as there were some legitimate concerns posted about the safety etc but was really frustrated by the "CLOTH IS BEST, ALL ELSE IS DANGEROUS" slant. Sure, cloth is best. I know that, I DID that. I wonder how many of you would haul a weeks worth of CDs (when dd was ages 6-12m) across three towns every week because you believe in it? My point is, while you folks clearly are passionate about cloth you may be turning off some folks who would CONSIDER using it in the future by making the CD community appear to be so scornful of folks who don't. I know I would have been completely intimidated by this type of conversation as a potential CDer ... i'm glad I looked to other resources first.

I know there are some wonderful supportive mommas here but it wouldn't hurt to remember that threads about mainstream-fringe products like these may bring in folks looking for support who are really turned off by the all-or-nothing atmosphere. I wasn't looking for an embrace of these, just an honest discussion without the onesidedness. TBH if this was listed as a Cloth Diapering Forum, I wouldn't have come here at all. But clearly, that's what this has morphed into and should be labeled as such. Moderators?

Melissa


----------



## mollyeilis

That washer dryer situation sounds awful! It isn't even getting *clothes* clean? That's just so unacceptable! Zoiks.

I do have to mention that this was a thread called "false marketing"...not a big surprise it's going to be negative about them.









And also, while it does only say "diapering", when you go to the front page you get WAHMs who make cloth diapers, there are threads to make CDs, things about dying dipes and soakers, etc...to me it seems it's a CD forum, so, to me, it's not a big surprise that non-cloth isn't really supported.









All that said, to me, the main thing about the gdiapers is that they seem to make false claims to make themselves sound better than everything. So they are starting out the "conversation" in a really negative way. If they'd be honest and say "we're better than disposables, not as great as most cloth dipes, and probably a bigger pain than you think you're signing up for", then it would probably be better, at least around here.


----------



## Melaniee

Quote:

"we're better than disposables, not as great as most cloth dipes, and probably a bigger pain than you think you're signing up for",

















Yes, this thread was not a "gDiapers - what are they about thread?" Though I think I may have seen one of those floating around.


----------



## lotsofhugs

those diapers would not only case mass waste for the sweadge companies but also for the landfills as well! where are they trying to get off saying that its better for the enviroment than cd's. i guess they are trying to advertise to people that are less informed.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe

we used to take our cloth diapers to the laundromat.

for years we had to use the laundry in an apartment building.

i know people who HAND WASH them to be able to use cloth.

I am sorry you felt unwelcome, but g-diapers claim to be better for the environment with their three flushes, 90 days to compost, wash the cloth, packaging and so on is RIDICULOUS

better than some sposies...maybe!

still using cloth ...through four kids...even after having to lug gerber cheap prefolds and rubber pants IN A CAB or on A BUS to the laundromat.


----------



## wawoof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mafeb*
Hm. I don't come to this website often even though I so far from mainstream now that DH says he doesn't recognize me sometimes. But when I do I really get turned off by the tone in many of the discussions here.









mama. Sorry you don't feel welcome here. This thread is a bit more extreme than most of the board, IMO, but it is mostly a CDing board.

I don't think I'd cd either in your situation, unless I could get my own washer or find a service. Good for you tring to do what's best for your family.

IMO, g-diapers are more enviro friendly than most sposies, especially if you compost the inserts. Tushies don't use SAP, but then you'd be throwing away a bunch of plastic with each diaper.


----------



## nubianamy

I came looking for this thread because my friend said she saw these dipes at Whole Foods and was considering trying them (she uses 7th Gen sposies). We CD (currently Fuzzi Bunz and bumGenius! working great) during the day, but use sposies at night because dd is one of those amazing supersoakers. She soaked through three inserts (1 hemp, 2 microfiber)... soaked through nighttime fitteds & wool... etc. It just got to be too much. 1 Pampers, no leaks.







: But I don't like the gel, especially on my girl. I'm sad to see gDiapers use the gel, too. (I have yet to try Tushies.)

I am so irritated that Whole Foods carries these, but not cloth dipes. Why not?? I'm going to write a letter.

As for nighttime... I just bought some new fitteds (Swaddlebees organic velour, yummm!!) for nighttime and am going to try them with my Aristocrat.







:


----------



## Melaniee

You should! I'm irritated that my WF carries them as well. HOWEVER, I've also noticed they started carrying some cloth diapers!


----------



## studentmama

Here's a convo with the owner of gdiapers. The claims are quite dubious and he never really addresses them.
http://www.writingup.com/diaperdiva/...lieve_the_lies


----------



## studentmama

here's a shameless plug to a thread i started in activism, i don't know how many folks read that forum,
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=492072


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nubianamy*
I came looking for this thread because my friend said she saw these dipes at Whole Foods and was considering trying them (she uses 7th Gen sposies). We CD (currently Fuzzi Bunz and bumGenius! working great) during the day, but use sposies at night because dd is one of those amazing supersoakers. She soaked through three inserts (1 hemp, 2 microfiber)... soaked through nighttime fitteds & wool... etc. It just got to be too much. 1 Pampers, no leaks.







: But I don't like the gel, especially on my girl. I'm sad to see gDiapers use the gel, too. (I have yet to try Tushies.)

I am so irritated that Whole Foods carries these, but not cloth dipes. Why not?? I'm going to write a letter.

As for nighttime... I just bought some new fitteds (Swaddlebees organic velour, yummm!!) for nighttime and am going to try them with my Aristocrat.







:

if you have a really heavy wetter I would use a doubler in the swaddlebees. They are great for day, but I find I need more absorbancy in the night...put the doubler in between the soaker in the swaddlebee, so that they still get he OV on the bum.


----------



## hapi2help

Bumping.....since they are being questioned again.


----------



## wallacesmum

i admit that i fell for the gpants because they were so cute, and when dh complained that they weren't very easy to use and leaked, i tried to stick to my guns. we prefer fitteds, and i am ebaying my gpants. okay, i feel better admitting that i was wrong. some day i will learn not to dig in so hard when dh doesn't like something!


----------



## tparish

I put cloth diapers in my G liner and I LOVE THEM!!! I don't do nearly as much laundry as I do with my regular clothies because they actually contain everything. I never use the flushables so sorry I can't get into that debate. However their cover are the best as far as I am concerned!


----------



## sarahbay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tparish* 
I never use the flushables so sorry I can't get into that debate. However their cover are the best as far as I am concerned!

I thought the covers were terrible and leaked?? And the velcro at a weird angle scratched baby??

Looks like you haven't posted much on MDC, how did you hear about gdiapers?

welcome to mdc by the way







:


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

They *have* redesigned the covers since this thread was started.







So, they might be better than the originals. I used to work in a cloth diapering store though, and we heard both - the old covers fit better, the new covers protect better....and so on. Just like anything. :0


----------



## green_momma2007

I don't know about their environmental impact...but I diaper mostly to save money, not to save the world, and those diapers are REALLY expensive.


----------



## nkdolin

I really like the gDiaper fit and am using them with cloth prefolds. I haven't used the disposable / flushable liner yet (10 come in the starter pack) but I would in some circumstances. I am a recent convert to cloth diapers and still would revert to disposables in times of diarrhea/ travel so now I have a semi-better alternative.


----------



## medicmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
from gdiapers.com (emphasis added):

In just 50-150 days, you can have sodium polyacrylate veggies to feed your children! Yum!

Also, on the directions for disposal page, it says:

Yup, no water wasted there.









Ok, I am pages behind in my reading but I just got a little sick to my stomach after reading this!

uke


----------



## wifeairforce

Let me start by saying that I respect all that you have said. And the fact theat you all have been able to use cloth is great. going all cloth I feel does save the most money If Done Right. For many moms the up front cost is too much when you live pay check to pay check, or if you have a child going to a daycare that wont use them.

for all those that use cloth ya the g's arent going to save you on time, cleanning, or money. But for those moms that use pampers, luv, and so on the gdiaper can help you feel like you are helping a little with the trash going to landfills.

I have been using the gdiapers with my DD for a year now and have had no problems. They flush well we have had very few leacks and that happens with all diapers. I can go all day with the same cover and only change the insert "flushable liner" . The g's were not my first choice but my DH is dead set against cloth. why, I doent know but out of respect to him we found the g's and they give me the savings over "regular" diapers and him the feel of regular. we only have 4 covers so we saved a lot of money over people who get 4-6 in each size.

As for the poopy ones they flush just like the wet. one flush is all we have ever had to use and most of the time some one else is going to the bathroom and we can flush 2 for one.

I hope I didnt hurt any feelings, this is only my view and what we go through. I do like gDiapers and will tell other moms to use them insted of other "trash" diapers. But I will always suport clother over them all.


----------



## mehndi mama

Whether they were better or worse than regular disposables was not the focus of the original post. The Gdiaper company markets these as a WATER SAVING ALTERNATIVE TO CLOTH. However, the only way they can use less water than cloth diapers is if EVERYONE composts every wet-only g-diaper....and then you still have the water trapped in the sodium polyacrylate crystals to contend with. We don't know how water can be recovered from the hydrated polymer when it goes to treatment facilities....what if it never has the opportunity to dry out and release the trapped water? Add that to the millions of gel-filled diapers trapping water in landfills....how can we get that water back?

FWIW, anyone with access to laundry facilities (and that would be anyone that washed their clothes instead of throwing them away after use) can afford to cloth diaper. Old towels, t-shirts and wool sweaters work great. http://fernandfaerie.com/frugaldiapering.html


----------



## LawrenceDoula

Part of the reason I cloth diaper is because I'm poor. My husband is in school full time and I'm a stay at home mom. I spent $100 on diapers and have received some as gifts. I could never afford to use anything disposable, even if part of it is reusable.

I guess I just don't understand the point of g-diapers. To me they still seem like a luxury item, but not one that is really any easier.


----------



## mehndi mama

It was pointed out to me by a friend who lives in NYC that g-diapers actually are a decent solution to big-city dwellers who live in older apartment buildings (no washers/dryers in the home, and crappy water pressure), don't have a car, and have to walk all their laundry to the laundrymat. And then there are the people who take them camping, because they can just go down the pit toilet after you rip them open.

Other than that.....yeah. Not exactly something that can be marketed as an ideal solution to much of anything. You're still not saving water. You're still not saving resources. And *surprise!* people are still throwing the inserts in the trash because they clog up their toilets and they don't have a compost pile.


----------



## Bellita

I was just talking to a mama the other day who uses them who told me there was no way in He** she would ever flush the insert part....for fear of clogging the toilet.








: I tried to sell her on trying some BumGenius.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama* 

FWIW, anyone with access to laundry facilities (and that would be anyone that washed their clothes instead of throwing them away after use) can afford to cloth diaper. Old towels, t-shirts and wool sweaters work great. http://fernandfaerie.com/frugaldiapering.html

That's not true. Have you ever used pay laundry? I've totaled up how much it cost me to use cloth at $3.50 a load (which is how much it would cost), 1-2 loads a day, and it would cost considerably more than buying sposies! I suppose if I had a huuuuuuuuge stash and a place to air dry my diapers that would help. But I have two kids in diapers and no way could I afford a stash that big.

I used cloth for two years (and when we only had one baby we did use pay laundry for awhile, and that was affordable, it cost about the same as disposables were or a tiny bit less. Although when you factor in the $200 cost to buy the stash of diapers and covers we were actually paying more than sposies would cost).

If you have your own washer and dryer, it's totally cheaper to use cloth. We do have a washer and dryer but where we are living now there are no hookups. We can ONLY use pay laundry which we share with 4 other apartments, and all have multiple kids. I definitely would be using cloth if I could.

I also never heard or saw anything about G diapers saving water over cloth. If anything the water they use is just about equal to what we use when we use cloth. I thought that was common knowledge?

Personally, having used cloth, and regular sposies, and G diapers, I definitely prefer cloth. But I really don't have a lot of choices right now. Once I move (and a washer dryer hookup is going to be a priority), then I'll definitely have my kids back in cloth. I really do like the G diapers for now. I like that I'm not throwing fecal waste into the trash, they don't smell as badly and they don't give my kids rashes like regular disposables do, and I definitely think it's better to flush your waste (just like you flush toilet paper later in life) down the toilet rather than throwing it into a landfill.


----------



## mehndi mama

Yeah, I have used the laundrymat to do diapers. For quite a stretch, at one time -our washer totally clogged and the bearings died, and it took us a while to get a different one.

The place I saw the "water-saving" claims was in the "about us" section on the website. Perhaps they've changed their tune? I'll have to go look!


----------



## kittywitty

1-2 loads of dipes a day? Really? I have a small rotation of dipes and I only wash them every 6-10 days!


----------



## mehndi mama

OK, here's where they talk about not wanting to waste water on washing cloth diapers:
http://www.gdiapers.com/fair-dinkum/how-it-all-began


----------



## pamama

When I had 2 in diapers I only did 1 load of diapers every 2-3 days , so that's only a couple extra loads a week, definiely cheaper than sposies if using a pay laundry, not sure if it's cheaper than g diapers as I've never priced them. We actually didn't wash more frequently with 2 in dipes, just did bigger loads. As for water useage cloth can't take that much water to wash since our water bill never inceased, or at least not enough for us to notice. We've never needed to do extra rinses and I've not ever stripped my diapers in over 6 years of using cloth. Dh checked, believe me.

Now I do generally use sposies for trips. We go away so infrequently and never stay away for very long. I don't want to waste any amount of a short vacation finding a laundry mat to wash. Our summer beach trip is usually about 5 days, the longest we've ever been away from home. We don't have the money to go away every year.


----------



## holothuroidea

Sodium polyacrylate IS safe for the environment. In fact, the process used to make it is much less harmful for the environment than the processes used to make laundry detergents.

If you use feminine napkins, you use sodium polyacrylate. The associated risk of TSS and tampons has nothing to do with what the tampon is made out of, but how much bacteria the tampon can hold (more absorbent tampons hold more bacteria).

They are biodegradable, which is a plus. However, it's like using a cloth diaper and a disposable at the same time. This uses twice the resources and is just plain stupid.

Whatever.


----------



## bellacymom

I would never buy those things. How are they much better than disposables besides being biodegradable? You have to pull the DIRTY pad apart dump the middle in the toilet use a stick to swish it around and wait for the toilet to start flushing and then let go of the liner. Then you have to wash the covers eventually. They seem to me like they would be a pain in the butt and more expensive than disposables because not only do you have the buy the incredibly expensive covers but the pads that go in them are as much per pad as a disposable diaper. ON top of all that they are not good for the environment? Uh yeah no thanks.


----------



## Pepperdove

nak

neither here nor there -
i tried gdiapers, liked them ok for traveling but prefer my cloth.
when i called the company to ask a question, i got kim, one of the owners on the phone. she just happened to be answering phones. it was great. we talked for a really long time. they had recently moved the company and their family from australia to portland, or to try and make their business work on a larger scale. she said it was insane but things were looking up. she was friendly, kind, helpful, and super nice.

let's remember that we are talking about people, not evil empires. they may have different ideas, opinions, points of view than you do. but they still want their kids to be provided for. they sill are searching for happiness. and they are working really hard for something they believe in.

compassion is what will save us all. please try not to hate these nice people.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
1-2 loads of dipes a day? Really? I have a small rotation of dipes and I only wash them every 6-10 days!

Do you have two kids in cloth? My kids go through at least 12 diapers in 24 hours, each. Usually more. That's 24 diapers, plus wipes. I used to do about 1 load of diapers a day, sometimes two loads if their covers needed to be washed too (as those I used to wash in cold because I used mostly wool). I've never had enough diapers to go 6 days, much less ten! Not even when I had only one kid in cloth. I think the most diapers I ever had at a time was like 40.

Unless you're not changing your kid every few hours during the day, there's no way you could go 6, much less 10, days on a "small rotation" (I'd consider a small rotation to be 24 diapers or less).

Also, the reason why I said 1-2 loads a day is that the washers where I live are about half the capacity of a normal washer. So imagine your usual diaper load, cut in half. It definitely would take me 1-2 loads a day, every day. I know, because I tried it. Sure, I could buy a huge huge huge HUGE stash, but that would be a lot of $$$, and when you factor in the cost of washing, all totaled, I'd be spending about double what just buying disposables or g diapers would cost. I can break down the costs for you if you want. I've done the math.

Oh, and one more thing: remember how I said at this apartment complex there are four families to one washer? That's right. There is one small washer for every four apartments, it's set right next to each cluster of apartments. And in the block of apartments I live in, everyone has multiple kids (5, 3, 3, and my 2). So even FINDING a washer that's free is a chore. Half my clothes are dirty because of the expense and inconvenience of it all.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama* 
OK, here's where they talk about not wanting to waste water on washing cloth diapers:
http://www.gdiapers.com/fair-dinkum/how-it-all-began

That's like, one sentence from a whole huge site all about the diaper's benefits. I hadn't even seen that before, and I thought I read that site. I definitely wouldn't say it's one of their main marketing points. And yeah, I think you are definitely right that the only way to really save water with these diapers would be to compost all the wet ones. Otherwise if you're flushing every single one, well, that's equal to what it takes to wash cloth.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamama* 
When I had 2 in diapers I only did 1 load of diapers every 2-3 days , so that's only a couple extra loads a week, definiely cheaper than sposies if using a pay laundry, not sure if it's cheaper than g diapers as I've never priced them. We actually didn't wash more frequently with 2 in dipes, just did bigger loads. As for water useage cloth can't take that much water to wash since our water bill never inceased, or at least not enough for us to notice. We've never needed to do extra rinses and I've not ever stripped my diapers in over 6 years of using cloth. Dh checked, believe me.

Now I do generally use sposies for trips. We go away so infrequently and never stay away for very long. I don't want to waste any amount of a short vacation finding a laundry mat to wash. Our summer beach trip is usually about 5 days, the longest we've ever been away from home. We don't have the money to go away every year.

If I had a normal capacity washer, I could definitely go 2 days. Sometimes when I had my own washer and a larger stash, I would go two days. I often washed every day so I could use my favorite diapers and not have to break out the prefolds, LOL! But the washers that I am dealing with right now are like, TEENY TINY. Like half the capacity of a normal washer. Nevermind trying to find a time when no one is using it.

The closest laundrymat we found was even more expensive than our apt. complex and the washers were just as small. Nevermind how hard it would be to take my two kids (ages 3.5 and 2) to the laundrymat (Omg two toddlers in a boring place for hours???!?). Maybe I'm just not dedicated enough to cloth. *shrug*


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Hey folks, let's be nice to each other.







This isn't about who is better for using what, this is about what we think about marketing on G Dipes.

Cloth diapering can be hard. There are reasons that sposies were invented,







.

I have met the G Diapers folks to (in Portland, used to work for a cloth diapering store) and they are nice. I have no beef with them, they are putting out a product that is better than your traditional disposable.

My beef is that the marketing tries to sell it as not a disposable. And if you don't throw it in the washer and reuse it, it is disposable. I flush toilet paper, and certainly think it is disposable. It does still end up in the landfill. Someone scrapes it out of the filter in the water treatment plant and throws it away, and then *they* take it to the dump. It is better than all the plastic in a regular sposie going straight into the trash? Yes.

But it is still going to the trash, just not straight from your house.

I don't think they save water, I don't think they are better than cloth for the environment.

I do think they are marginally better than regular disposables.


----------



## Talula Fairie

I totally agree with you Adina. I don't really see g diapers as non-disposable. They're not a reusable product (unless you're using the covers with cloth diapers), so...they are disposable. I don't think they save water. I do think they are better than traditional sposies.


----------



## bergstsa

While there may be a few drawbacks to Gdiapers they are far better than using the traditional disposables. For a family who does not use cloth diapers for various reasons, they are a great alternative and MUCH better for the environment than disposables.

I don't think it is a good idea to discourage people from exploring alternatives to cloth diapers when it can only help the environment in the long run. Yes, cloth is best ultimately, but many (as evidenced by our grocery stores and landfills) families take the easy route and use disposables.


----------



## Becken

...they helped me bridge the scary gap between Pampers and full on cloth.









I now use the gDipe covers in emergency situations (when I forget to put my diaper load into the dryer!) and stash one in the car just in case. But I stuff them with prefolds, not the paper liner (which didn't even hold one toddler-sized pee!)!

For someone who is resistant to (or scared of) cloth but wants to be more ecologically minded in their diapering, I think gDiapers are quite good. For one thing, they'll be flushing the poop instead of tossing it into a landfill to contaminate our groundwater!!


----------



## ziggy2

I use these diapers and love them. I have always used cloth diapers at home and disposables when I am out. For someone like me they are great. I can use one diaper cover and put a cloth liner in at home and a flushable one in when I go out. Plus they are much more trim than other cloth diapers so you can fit pants over them nicely. Cloth diapers are great, but if you are going to use some disposables, I think this is a great option.


----------



## Sharlla

Quote:

That's not true. Have you ever used pay laundry? I've totaled up how much it cost me to use cloth at $3.50 a load (which is how much it would cost), 1-2 loads a day
I cloth diapered at a laundromat, cost me $2 a week ($1 to wash, $1 to dry) I did one load per week. All wool items I washed by hand.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
I cloth diapered at a laundromat, cost me $2 a week ($1 to wash, $1 to dry) I did one load per week. All wool items I washed by hand.

Wow, I would like to have your washers. It costs me $3.50 (1.50 to wash and 2.00 to dry because they don't get dry in just one run with the dryer). I'd have to do at least 4 or 5 loads per week, because the washers are so darn small, and also I think diapers get a little gross if you leave them for longer than 3 days.

I'm also curious as to how you fit a week's worth of diapers into just one load.


----------



## Bimmergal2005

I use cloth diapers 95% of the time...prefolds and bswws...for my 26 month and 3 month old sons. The rest of the time, when we're travelling or under some of my son's slimmer pants, we've been using Pampers. I tried Seventh Generation diapers and found them to be ill-fitting and leaky. They also kept my infant son too moist "down there" and his skin was irritated.

We are getting ready to transfer from Alaska to Indiana. While in-transit, we'll be staying with my inlaws and much to my disappointment, she is not on board with my diapers in her washing machine. Whatever, it's her house so I'll be respectful of that. I'll be able to wash the covers by hand or in with my own clothes so that's no big deal.

That said, I have opted to give gDiapers a try. Will I use them once we're all settled into our new place? Who knows.

I DO know that I love the covers. When the kits came, I tried them out for a day to see if they would be a good option for us on the road. The covers fit beautifully, especially for my chunky thighed infant. The bswws tend to rub his skin and irritate it and these gDiaper covers have a higher rise on the thighs and they don't leave red marks on his waist.

I wanted something that would be the best of both worlds. I wanted the convenience of a disposable but I also wanted the cuteness







and environmental benefits of cloth. gDiapers seems to fit those requirements for me.


----------



## keanansmom

..and Vietnam in un-inspected factories. How green is that? G can't honestly say that they are green when their product comes from factories they've never seen. Why aren't their eco diapers made in The US? How huge of an impact does it make on the Earth to produce and ship diapers? Are their workers treated humanely? Are they children?
To say that their campaigns are misleading is an understatement. Fair Dinkum? They do what they have to to make money... and, they use children, environmentalism, and families to show what they want to show, and to shelter themselves from criticism.
I for one will never buy or use another G Diaper! My daughter woke up soaking wet from their ill fitting lining which did not really flush anyway! Back to cloth.


----------



## bluegrassgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adamsmama* 
I know there have been some other threads on here about those. I've heard they don't flush well. What stores are they being sold in?

I've seen these G-Diapers (kits and refill liners) at the local food co-ops, Fred Meyer, QFC, and at Safeway in their natural health section. Never tried them, but really have no interest in them. Its just easier to use a cloth diaper than to fiddle with putting a disposable liner in a cover.

Jessie
(single mommy to Angela, 3 years







:and Emma, our angel in heaven







)







:







:














:







:







::flow ersforyou:

We are a pro-nursing family!














:







:







:


----------



## coyotemist

OT-but...Adina, where is there a cloth diaper shop in Portland!!!???!! The shipping is just killing me, and I need a few more prefolds for the upcoming new baby. I'd love to know what to hit, because at this point I'm starting to get desperate and may just cave and buy Gerber...


----------



## octobermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Wow, I would like to have your washers. It costs me $3.50 (1.50 to wash and 2.00 to dry because they don't get dry in just one run with the dryer). I'd have to do at least 4 or 5 loads per week, because the washers are so darn small, and also I think diapers get a little gross if you leave them for longer than 3 days.

I'm also curious as to how you fit a week's worth of diapers into just one load.

Kinda old post but wanted to respond. I used to CD without owning my own washer much like you where we lived had a small communal washer honestly we like never bothered using it for any of our laundry instead we did regular laundry Mats. I could use one of those large front loaders I could easily wash dozen diapers and 8-10 covers doublers ect in one load and likely would have had room for another dozen diapers. The cost was $2 to wash .75 to dry but really needed $1.00-$1.50 to realy dry.
I often washed CD by hand at home really it wasn't a big deal I could wash out the diaper after a use hang to dry while it often take over a day to really dry since I just washed as I went (or bassically at the end of the day) It was rare to run out of diapers. Every so often though I'd head to the laundry to "deep clean". I still used sposies at times and latter used one at night consistantly. It was more work than having your own washer but it was deffiently cheeper when I did sposies full time (illiness and such) it cost me around $60 a month for one child. Even going to the laundry Mat twice a week (which I did before discovering hand washing cloth) averaging 3 loads each time (a diaper clother and towel load) about $9 a visit.. around $45 a month but really only around $15 for the diapers... In the end you have to do what works best for you







just saying how we managed to do coin laundry and CD on a budget.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay* 
Ok,

Thank god, I thought I was going insane, all these people raving about this product, just because they claim to be environmental on their website.


Me, too! I'm glad I found this thread because I was starting to feel like the only person who has no interest in trying these. My daughter's fuzzi bunz work just fine, and honestly, are even simplier to use and better for her health and the environment. I'll stick with them







.


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coyotemist* 
OT-but...Adina, where is there a cloth diaper shop in Portland!!!???!! The shipping is just killing me, and I need a few more prefolds for the upcoming new baby. I'd love to know what to hit, because at this point I'm starting to get desperate and may just cave and buy Gerber...

Not Adina, but there are a few places to buy cloth diapers in Portland.

Mother Nature's Baby Store
Milagros
Boomba Toomba (Vancouver)
Zoom Baby Gear
Babyworks


----------



## Sharlla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 

I'm also curious as to how you fit a week's worth of diapers into just one load.

1 prefold at night, then about 5 dipes per day plus flannel wipes and micro cloth for inserts. Wool covers are washed by hand so those don't add room to the wash. A lot of the time only the cloth insert would get wet so I could just replace that, not the whold dipe.


----------



## coyotemist

Thanks Dani, I had no idea those stores existed!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Yep, Danielle got to it before me.







I used to work at Babyworks. YOu can also get prefolds from Tidee Didee, the local diaper service.


----------



## TayNKegsmama

I got the starter pack for a 10 hour drive we did for our camping trip this last weekend, I had to laugh about the toilet poker too. It actually came with a handy suction cup I use for my "pooper scooper" that now hangs behind my toilet.

I know that whatever crap is in the GDiapers is better than pampers, and I would much rather have other mama's who "just couldn't do cloth" turn for the Gdiapers than there normal sposie.

Are they better than cloth... NEVER! But hey some mama's out there still wipe there baby's butties with the crap thats in there Huggies "natural" wipes. Its a step in the right direction for some mama's

psst.. the Cover works really good with a prefold


----------



## LittleGriff

Look, I completely admire and respect everyone for cloth diapering. I was cloth diapered as a babe and planned to do the same. (And finally now am at 11 mos)

This is a familiar topic and if you are happy cloth diapering - power to you. I wish I had been able to do the same. But for those who might end up using disposables instead of cloth because they are alarmed by these GDiaper thrashing threads - here is my story.

When I gave birth last summer, we were living in a tiny studio apartment with no laundry. I used GDiapers (despite reading all the negative reviews on this board ; ) because they felt better than disposables and because I simply was not up for dragging loads of cloth diapers to the laundromat or doing them all by hand at home. I was exhausted and in a lot of pain and I'm so glad GDiapers was an option. When my babe was 10 weeks I moved across country and began an extremely competitive graduate program. I have simply been too overwhelmed to fulfill my cloth diapering ambitions ... until now. GDiapers are better for the environment than disposables - there is less waste and it's great to flush the excrement rather than having it sit around your garbage (ala sposies).

Contrary to popular posting myth, they flush just fine (at least in the old 1920's bulidings I have lived in) and I am amazed that anyone who doesn't mind CD would mind dealing with a little poop during the flush part. The flushable is essentially a lot of toilet paper. Yes, there is some chemicals to make them more absorbant but the amount of waste/chem pales in comparison to disposables. The little synthetic thing that goes between the cover and the flushable keeps the cover clean. If some poop gets on it - you rinse it and it's dry and ready in about 10 minutes. I wash the covers maybe once a week, they rarely get dirty, I just like to keep them fresh. I have started putting a pre-fold in the cover instead of the flushable - works great.

Bottom line - cloth diapering wins, hands down but GDiapers are far far far better than disposables.


----------



## sylmay21

hi everyone! i'm new here. just stumbled across one day while shopping for my gDiapers online. although i respect everyone for cloth diapering in favor of the enviroment and our children, i have to say that not everything that is posted here about gDiapers is true.

i read here that people think that cloth diapering is waaaayyyy better for the enviroment than gDiapers. i don't think thats true. i believe it is slightly better. it will take the same amount of water to wash the gDiaper and inserts than it would to wash cloth diapers.

a little trick that i have is that i wash the inserts and diapers with my baby's laundry. i know your thinking how can i put it in there with all that poop?! well i flush the poop down the toilet and wipe down the cloth insert with the wipe i used to clean the baby. not so that its squeaky clean but so its not heavily soiled. and while i'm on the go i just toss everything into a eco-friendly biodegradable diaper sack that goes right in the trash. everything will decompose in a few months. so eventhough gDiapers do go in the trash and down the toilet, it is made to decompose safely into the earth. i tried cloth diapering the old fashioned way and let me tell you from my experience...gDiapers are soo much better.







:


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

http://www.gdiapers.com/gdiapers101/faqs/what-is-sap

SAP does not biodegrade.


----------



## Southern_Belle

(Dodging sticks and stones before I even write this)...

Personally, I am not in a position to use cloth diapers. It is something that I have wanted to at least try, but at the moment, am unable to commit to. Perhaps once we move, I can reconsider.

When I came across the idea of gDiapers, I was ecstatic! I think it is a better alternative than fully using plastic, COMPLETELY non-degradable disposables. Thank you to LittleGriff for your post (as that's the same position I'm in). Good to read that someone else is taking the stance that I am. No, I won't be super Mom and using the CDs, but I will be contributing somewhat to bettering the environment using gDiapers.

I find it odd that everyone is so adamant against them. Is it not a better option than going full on plastics? You have to at least acknowledge that fact, no?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

most of us have acknowledged that they are better the traditional sposies. This thread is about the marketing and what we feel are false claims. This isn't about who is a better mom for which diaper they use.


----------



## mom2rory

I am so glad to see this thread! I have been telling people this for months. I had to hunt on their web site to find the info about the gel, but once I found it, I knew I couldn't support that product. I mean, good for them that you can reuse the cover, but that's the only advantage over disposables!


----------



## DizzyMissLizzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2rory* 
I am so glad to see this thread! I have been telling people this for months. I had to hunt on their web site to find the info about the gel, but once I found it, I knew I couldn't support that product. I mean, good for them that you can reuse the cover, but that's the only advantage over disposables!

Is it the only advantage?

Lets put the gel thing aside because apparently there are differing opinions.

But what i was thinking was this, YES you can reuse the cover, YES you still have to deal with a little poo. BUT...You could compost (no i wouldn't use it in food gardening), flush (which a lot of people have problems with because of water usage, which is fine)BUT you could also just toss them, YES they end up in a landfill but they also are biodegradable and they do so in like 50 days or whatever, so my question is....Isn't even just tossing them better for the environment because you don't have plastic diapers sitting in a landfill for 500 years?

Just a thought, and would love to hear other opinions regarding it.


----------



## azariahsmom

Seems like a way to exploit green people. it's crazy that you will see so-called cloth diapers like gdiapers in parenting magazine articles on CD but not any of the CDs us real parents use. They make cloth diapering out to be something so terribly difficult and come up with this "easy" way of doing it that turns out to be about as bad as disposables!


----------



## MilkTrance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL* 
most of us have acknowledged that they are better the traditional sposies. This thread is about the marketing and what we feel are false claims. This isn't about who is a better mom for which diaper they use.

I'm clearly the BEST mom because MY son's diapers have pictures of little cars on them. So there.


----------



## Jojo F.

I'm having a really hard time wrapping my head around how Gdiapers are green.

Reusable cover- green.

Poop gets put in the toilet where it should be. BTW- if you read a package of disposables it says you are supposed to shake the poo into the toilet.

Ummmmm, yeah, that's it.

The insert is BLEACHED wood pulp- bad.

Then you have the SAP. The sodium polyacrylate- SAP- is most likely sourced directly from China- That fact alone makes me uneasy about the polymer. I did look up a manufacturer's site (product- LiquiBlock by Emerging Technologies Inc. I have no idea if they are related to diapers at all) of SAP and they do list the polymer as being a respiratory, eye, and skin irritant. The manufacturer also recommends an 8 hr exposure limit of 0.05 mg/m3- a very small amount. And think of how long and often babies are exposed to it









Tossing them in the compost is not an option (Only 10% if that is biodegradable) and poop in the soil and ground water is unsanitary if you eat meat.

Putting them in the trash even in a degradable trash liner does no good either- it all goes into a land fill where nothing has a chance to degrade. If and only if everyone used biodegradable trash liners and everyone recycled then they would degrade but what about the poo? Not everyone shakes the poo out and not everyone is a vegetarian.

I could see maybe using these on vacations/camping but not as a green alternative to disposables for everyday use.

Cloth diapering is not that hard, it's not like what it used to be in the old days. I used to take dirty dipes down to the landromat and if they weren't completely dry they got hung up out on the line or inside when it was winter time

And I also agree with azariahsmom, there needs to be more marketing for the awsome, easy to use cloth diaper options out there. There are so many!!!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
I'm clearly the BEST mom because MY son's diapers have pictures of little cars on them. So there.









*snort*


----------



## sweetpeppers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anniegirl* 
What's up with Whole Foods selling gdiapers but not any real cds?







Just pfs and bummis would be nice. Next time I'm at wf I'm going to look at them. Their covers look cute and it says on the website you can use them with cds. I know I'll be tempted but i don't really want to support this company, I can't imagine they'll be succesful anyway.

I've never seen g-diapers at my whole foods, only bum genius. That's actually where I got my first cloth diaper. And actually I got the start up kit of g-diapers at wegmans. I wasn't going to use the inserts, just flat-folds or prefolds inside. Anyway, I'm not happy with them. They leak all the time, so I end up having to wash the cover all the time anyway. I like my AIO's better.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Our Target has BumGenius now too.


----------



## kailotus

I think g-diapers is just another big company taking advantage of the "green" demographic. They aren't honest in their advertising. They make it out like they are truly an ecological product, and its insulting. They are basically just like every other disposable diaper, just without the sticky plastic tabs in the front. The little cloth cover is cool, but its just there to hold on the disposable diaper "insert" that doesn't have any tabs on it. So now not only are we using the resources and chemicals of traditional sposies, but we are also using water and energy to wash the cloth covers! Its like the worst of both worlds!!


----------



## whitney21

Ok. I use g diapers, and they really aren't that bad. Anything can be bad for the environment if you misuse it. The website gives several options other than flushing the pads. You can compost, or even throw them away and the degrade in a fraction of the time that disposables do. I chose not to use cloth diapers because of the amount of washing required. I use g diapers because they work rather well. I don't flush the liners every time my little guy wets one. I have a bin next to the toilet that we fill with the wet ones (the poopy ones get flushed right away), and every time my husband or I use the toilet, we flush a liner with our own flush. Yes, you have to rip them open, but it isn't as gross as it sounds. There are tabs at the corners that don't get wet or poopy. They flush fine as long as you follow their directions in flushing. We have had only two get backed up, and it is because we didn't rip one open, and because I tried to flush three (oops).

The gel on the inside is the only downer. It does almost dissolve completely in the toilet when ripped open and it is made mostly of the tree pulp. But, I am aware of the controversial issues regarding the gel. I must say, they are better than disposables, even the environmental ones. I also know that I use much much less water than a cloth diaper user. You only have to wash the inner liners when they get poopy (g diapers suggests washing then in the sink, but I throw them in the machine with the outer liners). And the cloth outer liners when they get wet or poopy, which is rare. I have 8 cloth outer liners and 12 inner liners, and I wash them all about once to twice a week.

I really thought we were all open-minded here. I am disappointed by the members that are knocking these before they have ever tried them. There are down sides to ALL diapering systems. I think the way I use g diapers, they are equally as green and "non green" as cloth diapers.

BTW, I have a degree in Environmental Studies, and have taught about environmental issues for 10 years. I


----------



## Ifluffedthree

G- Diapers make me wanna hurl.

Greenwashing at its finest.

Same SPA's and sposies and use far more water in manufacturing.

I have been singing the no G's blues for a while now. yuck, yuck, yuck.


----------



## happyhats

I looked into them. For me it wasn't worth it because of the bad ratings, and because I didn't have a whole lot of a start up cost so prefolds and flats are my CD of choice.

I wouldn't knock a gdiaper user however. If it works for them, okie dokie. I think it's a move in the right direction at the very least. Some people enjoy, or even need, the added convience for various reasons. A big pro that was touted on their website was that you could use the covers themselves multiple times before washing because the liners were supposed to work so well. (I later read various reviews that disputed that). For someone in my position of having no washer and dryer nearby this could come in very handy.

I agree that they shouldn't falsely advertise, but I also thing this is the case for over ninety nine percent of manufacturers and advertisers. For someone that cannot or does not want to invest completely in a cloth diaper use, I could see the appeal in those while at the same time trying to do better for the environment.


----------



## alaskaberry

Yes, and they say you can "compost" them..."but don't compost poopy diapers". Ummmm--we wouldn't be using the compost for vegtables, duh.

I wish I could cd--but I don't have running water and I am not into doing my laundry every single freakin' week at the overpriced local laundromat. So I will be doing g's--but I don't have a toilet. Yay compost!


----------



## green thought

I'm with you, Lizzy (after spending too much time on line reading this entire discussion!)

1) G dipes are better than disposables (which should be illegal) because they biodegrade (and even if the gels don't decompose, at least we know that gels are already in the ground b/c people use potting soil).
2) It cracks me up to read people complaining about poop on a natural mothering site, come on, it's one of the most biodegradable, organic, natural things on earth. So it stinks, well wash your hands (without anti-bacterial, if your complaining about toxins in our water).
3) I agree with happyhats, g-dipes are a step in the right direction. I don't know how they are made, but the harm to our environment probably happens here w/ g-dipes, not after they are used.
4) I'm afraid I don't fully understand why water used to wash or flush is actually wasted. Isn't practically all "used" water, recycled?
5) I use cloth and I love it, but we all know they aren't the most convenient alternative. Our great grandmothers on wagon trains used to use cloth more than once, squeeze out the urine, and dry them. Scrape off the poop and . . . sound gross? Well, we waste so many resources, and put so many toxins into our environment (even us cloth using moms) that we're "conveniencing" ourselves out of a healthy planet.


----------



## green thought

oops accidentally posted twice!


----------



## mamamoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree* 
G- Diapers make me wanna hurl.

Greenwashing at its finest.

Same SPA's and sposies and use far more water in manufacturing.

I have been singing the no G's blues for a while now. yuck, yuck, yuck.









:


----------



## Jojo F.

My only thing about the poop issue is that if you eat meat, poop is not healthy for the soil. ESPECIALLY with all of the hormones, anti-biotics, pesticides in the animals food, etc. You are what you eat and what your grandmother ate. If you are vegetarian go ahead and poo in your garden, no harm in that.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Poop is meant for the sewage system. That's a pretty well known fact that most environmentalists I know agree on. Washing your hands is one thing, but contaminating your ground water, and thus, food supplies is another. There is a serious health hazard to transmitting diseases through poop. Just because everyone does it doesn't make it ok.


----------



## alaskaberry

Right. If you compost your personal waste, you have to do it properly.

see here


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskaberry* 
Right. If you compost your personal waste, you have to do it properly.

see here

Indeed. There is a really specific way you have to do it so that you don't contiminate groundwater, ect. I think it involves sawdust?

I should add that doing your own composting of your waste (assuming you know you have no contagious diseases) would be the only exception to "poop goes in the sewer" I actually had forgotten about that option. I did see something about it on this episode of 30 days called "off the grid."


----------



## alaskaberry

Yes, a sawdust toilet...And we have plenty of sawdust lying around our house, so I am in the process of convincing dp that we need one -- we are doing potty learning with our 2 yr old and we have an outhouse--which is *not* an option at -40!

But on gDiapers, I am a little worried about the gel pellets...*Those* aren't supposed to go in your compost, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskaberry* 
But on gDiapers, I am a little worried about the gel pellets...*Those* aren't supposed to go in your compost, I'm pretty sure.


Right, only about 10% of SAP(gel pellets) is compostable. That's another one of my main concerns about the compost option on gDiapers. In another post of mine on the page before this I mentioned that and talked a little about SAP.


----------



## Talula Fairie

The thing that concerns me the most about composting g diapers is like, how many could you realistically compost? Kids dirty, say, between 6 and 10 a day, at least. Wouldn't that overwhelm your compost? Even if you just composted them sometimes? Especially considering how long they take to break down.


----------



## kailotus

SAP gel. This is the thing that drives me crazy about G-diapers. When you read G-diapers promotional info, they are just plain deceptive when it comes to describing the "ingredients" of their dipes. They dance around so much with their wording, that they actually lead you to believe they use all natural eco ingredients! SAP is a harmful chemical that should never be composted! Its not just a danger for meat eaters who worry about tainted meat. The SAP goes into the ground/water supply system too!!


----------



## Ifluffedthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kailotus* 
SAP gel. This is the thing that drives me crazy about G-diapers. When you read G-diapers promotional info, they are just plain deceptive when it comes to describing the "ingredients" of their dipes. They dance around so much with their wording, that they actually lead you to believe they use all natural eco ingredients! SAP is a harmful chemical that should never be composted! Its not just a danger for meat eaters who worry about tainted meat. The SAP goes into the ground/water supply system too!!

thank you for posting this info.
Nothing synthetic such as the gels should ever hit a compost pile.


----------

